# The Slayer



## Ben-HD (19. März 2021)

Freunde der allerbesten Unterhaltung, ich darf euch vorstellen: The Slayer.






Nachdem ich jetzt seit der Vorstellung letztes Jahr um das Ding rumgeschlichen bin wie um kalte Cola aus der Glasflasche im Sommer, habe ich am Dienstag den Splint gezogen und die Granate heute von Tobsens World in Alzenau abgeholt. Ein cooler MTB Laden allerdings. Alles voller Yeti und Rocky Mountain. Hätte ich einen Bike Shop, dann würde mein Laden auch so daherkommen. Das Slayer hat mich lange fasziniert. Da stimmt für mich einfach so Vieles. Als alter Metal-Recke ist die hardcore-Attitüde bei der Namensgebung seit schon immer ein Volltreffer. Dann noch diese Optik, die Farbgebung, hach! Bei einigen Dingen war ich mir nie sicher. 29er, hmm hatte ich schon zwei Mal probiert. War ok. Aber, dass ich ein Gläubiger bin der alles andere über Bord wirft, neee, so wars eigentlich nicht in der Vergangenheit. Ich liebe auch 27,5er. Nur das große Vorderrad, ja, das hat durchaus Vorteile wenns rumpelig wird. Dazu der immense Federweg. 170/170, das hatte ich schonmal am Santa Cruz Nomad. Für das harte Zeug hier in der Gegend war das echt gut, aber ich fahre auch mal gern flowiges Zeug. Da waren 170 mm eher zuviel. Damals. Heute leiste ich mir einfach ein zweites Bike neben meinem Santa Cruz Bronson. Nicht weil es sinnnvoll ist, sondern einfach, weil das Leben kurz ist und ich nie ein Fan von "das hätte ich gern mal gemacht" gewesen bin. Machen ist viel cooler. Das vorletzte Gegenargument war der Pinkbike Field Test. Da ist das Slayer ja kaputt gegangen. Aber ehrlich hab ich sonst nie wieder was gehört in der Richtung. Wat solls also. Letztlich stand da noch der Preis. Aua. Da hab ich einfach für mich entschieden, dass YOLO wieder total in ist für mich und die sauer verdienten Rubel dringenst unter die Leute müssen. Bedrucktes Papier macht eh nicht glücklich. Bemaltes Plastik mit Anbauteilen hingegen schon. So sieht organisierter Selbstbeschiss aus!







Ich habe mich für ein 29er in rot schwarz entschieden. Heute habe ich festgestellt, dass das Rot ziemlich hell ist in natura. Aber druff gschisse, ich finds trotzdem geil. Wenn ich den Lack kaputt gefahren habe, was ja anscheinend eher früher als später geschieht, dann kann ich da immer noch nachjustieren. Jedenfalls war ich seit Dienstag auf der Jagd nach fehlenden Teilen. Die zum Einsatz kommende Gabel hat den falschen Federweg, also musste ein Luftschaft her. Wie es der Hersteller zudem will, kommt da natürlich beim Tausch des Luftschafts genau die Suppe rein, die ich nicht da habe. Ich habe 3 WT, 7 WT 0w30, usw. usf. Aber 5er und 20er Gabelöl war nicht vorhanden. Das musste also auch an den Start gebracht werden. Glücklicherweise ist heute alles eingetrudelt und die wilde Fahrt kann losgehen!






Den Abend habe ich dann heute damit verbracht 3M Folie selbst zuzuschneiden. Total professionell natürlich. Nicht.




Das hatte aber echt ordentliche Ergebnisse zur Folge. Die Seiten des Hauptrahmens und das Oberrohr sind abgeklebt, die Schwinge auch fast ganz. Nun ist die Folie uppe, aber die Schwinge kann ich später auch noch komplettieren. Für morgen ist erstmal weiterer Aufbau angesagt. Ich freu mich!


----------



## Ben-HD (20. März 2021)

Heute Morgen gings dann in der Kälte los. Zunächst musste ich wissen was der Rahmen mit Achse, Dämpfer und Zughüllen wiegen würde. Leicht ist anders. 4350 g.



Ich nahm an, dass der Dämpfer 950 g aufwärts auf die Waage bringen dürfte. Einfach in der Hoffnung der Rahmen sei etwas leichter. Mit Buchsen wiegt der DHX2 allerdings ne Ecke weniger. Um 850 g.





Dann gings los mit dem Einpressen der Lagerschalen. Dafür habe ich ein dafür eigens hergestelltes Werkzeug genutzt.





😁

Es durfte also weitergehen mit Herrn Fuchs, der mich etwas verwirren sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (20. März 2021)

....Abo.
Ist das ne 38 oder 36?


----------



## Ben-HD (20. März 2021)

Das ist ne 36. Aktuell ist das ja Kategorie All Mountain laut FOX. Also eigentlich unfahrbar an einem Freerider!


----------



## mrwulf (20. März 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Das ist ne 36. Aktuell ist das ja Kategorie All Mountain laut FOX. Also eigentlich unfahrbar an einem Freerider!



Ja die 36 passt maximal noch für Downcountry 😂

Habe ja im Zuge des Aufbaus vom neuen Altitude den Wechsel von der 2019er 36 auf die 21er 36 hinter mir. Die ist tatsächlich nochmal steifer geworden, hätte ich nicht gedacht.


----------



## Ben-HD (20. März 2021)

Wodurch hat FOX das erreicht? Haben die die Buchsen verlängert oder die Innenrohre geändert?


----------



## 2pi (20. März 2021)

So, ich kann ja jetzt die Füße hochlegen und zusehen.
Man unterhalte mich


----------



## mrwulf (20. März 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Wodurch hat FOX das erreicht? Haben die die Buchsen verlängert oder die Innenrohre geändert?


Brücke ist anders geformt, massiver, die Steckachse hat so einen größeren Kragen, und das Standrohr auf der Luftseite ist länger geworden. Ich schätze mal diese Steckachse und Brücke sorgt für mehr Steifigkeit.
Aber bei der 19er Fox habe ich nie was vermisst (81kg Adamskostüm und ca. 87kg Fahrfertig), nur im direkten Vergleich ist es mir aufgefallen.


----------



## Ben-HD (20. März 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> So, ich kann ja jetzt die Füße hochlegen und zusehen.
> Man unterhalte mich


Haltet ein Jüngling. Des Abends wird es weitere Augenschmeicheleien und Geschichten über Törichtes geben.


----------



## Ben-HD (20. März 2021)

Die FOX Gabel musste in die Länge gezogen werden, da sie am Spenderbike kümmerliche 150 mm aufwies. Glücklicherweise konnte ich mich durch den Wust der Ersatzteilnummern bei FOX wurschteln. Denn auf ridefox.com kam mit Eingabe der Teilenummer der Gabel eine Teilenummer des Luftschafts zum Vorschein, die es gar nicht mehr gab. Am Ende ist es so, dass FOX mindestens 2x die Teilenummer umgeschlüsselt hat. Endgültig ist es zur Zeit die Artikelnummer 820-02-535-KIT für einen 170 mm Luftschaft. Also mit Hilfe des offiziellen FOX Videos die Gabel teilzerlegt und alles rausgerupft. Den Schraubaufsatz für die Gewinde des Luftschafts und des Dämpferkolbens kann man sich allerdings sparen. Den Luftschaft kann man einfach so mit einem Schonhammer rausklopfen und den Dämpferschaft mit einer 6er Nuss aufgelegt losklopfen.









Das sah dann zwischenzeitlich so aus.





Nach dem Lösen des Sprengrings konnte man den Luftschaft einfach abziehen. Der war zugepampt mit Fett. Ob das Not tut? Habs mal saubergewischt und mit etwas Bedacht den neuen 170er eingebaut.





Beim Zusammenbau wurde es dann schräg. Laut offiziellem FOX Video füllt man oben in den Luftschaft 3 ml 20 WT Öl ein, unten 10 ml und dann noch in die Dämpferseite 40 ml. Ich hatte es dann wieder zusammengeschraubt, aber irgendwie war mir komisch dabei. Wo sollte denn jetzt das 5er Öl hin, das ich extra besorgt hatte? Nochmal das Video geschaut, hin und hergescrollt, keine Rede von 5er Öl. Nenenene, das konnte nicht richtig sein. Nach einiger Recherche sah ich dann in einem "oil chart" auf der FOX Website, dass diese Anleitung nicht für Grip2 Dämpfer gilt. Da war das Video wohl zu alt und zu schlecht betitelt. Denn der Titel sagte deutlich, dass es sich um alle FLOAT Luftschäfte handelte für FOX 36. Jedenfalls kommen die 40 ml 5 WT Öl unten in die Dämpferseite. Nicht gut gemacht muss ich sagen.

Generell törnt mich FOX etwas ab mit seinem Gebaren. Die Preise sind auf Premiumniveau, der Luftschaft kostet bei foxracingshox.de 64 + 7 € Versand. Das finde ich schon saufrech. Bei Bike24 war der zwar nen 10er günstiger, aber immer noch 54 Flieger. Muss das sein? Bei Rock Shox kostet ein Luftschaft unter 30 €. Die Lyrik Ultimate ist auch ne ganze Ecke günstiger als das FOX Pendant. Da weiß ich nicht, ob ich da mal zum Fanboy werde bei FOX.

Wie dem auch sei, die Gabel ist wieder zusammen. Schwierig war es nur wegen der intransparenten Info zu Ölmenge und -art. Sonst ist es handwerklich total machbar.


----------



## Deleted 503620 (21. März 2021)

Steuersatz mit dem Schraubstock eingebaut?
Hast da jetzt 40ml mit 5wt von Bel Ray reingehauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (21. März 2021)

Ja und ja. Hab mich noch rückversichert bei Markus Klausmann, der hat grünes Licht für alternative Suppe gegeben.


----------



## Deleted 503620 (21. März 2021)

👍🏻


----------



## Ben-HD (21. März 2021)

Der Steuersatz fand daraufhin auch an seinen Platz. Zusammen mit einer feinen Ladung Fett. 



Natürlich nur vom Billigsten, das ist ein Ritchey Comp Zero Logic für 30 €. Mal sehen ob und wie lange der hält. Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren nie Probleme mit Steuersatzlagern, egal ob Cane Creek, Acros oder KCNC. Ich sehe das auch eher als Verschleißteil an.

Das Tretlager ist ein SRAM DUB Pressfit 92. Super easy einzubauen, mit dem Tretlagerwerkzeug von e*thirteen auch richtig nett zu montieren. Ist schon ne Ecke geiler als mit dem Schraubstock, oder @Wade82? 





Nun ganz kurz zum Dämpfer. Das ist wie man oben bereits gesehen hat ein FOX DHX2 mit 500er Feder. Ich weiß noch nicht ob der bleiben soll. Ich probiere ihn mal aus und entscheide dann. Generell schwebt mir eher ein guter Luftdämpfer vor. Entweder der FOX X2 oder ein Rock Shox Superdeluxe, eventuell mit Tuning von Klausmann Suspension. Der hat meinen Dämpfer am Santa Cruz Bronson so toll hingezaubert, dass ich ihm ohne weiteres wieder mein Geld geben würde. Der Ride4 Chip steht auf Position 3. Das gibt 475 mm Reach, einen 64,5° Lenkwinkel und 76,5° Sitzwinkel. Klingt soweit sehr gut! Alles Richtung 77° sitzt sich für mich echt klasse. Dass man in Position 1 den Lenkwinkel auf 63,8° abflachen kann ist einfach wahnwitzig! Dafür feier ich dieses Bike. Am neuen Altitude haben sie es seitens Rocky Mountain mit dem Ride9 Chip ja noch extremer und variabler gestaltet. Einfach super.





Als bashguard habe ich vom Orbea Occam die 77designz crashplate geklaut. Die musste man so mördermäßig abfeilen, weil die Kette an dem Bike im 1. Gang immer schliff. Designfail aus Spanien. Das Gute daran: zum Slayerthema passt es ☠️





Bei der Kurbel kann ich nicht mit Schickimicki aufwarten. Es ist eine NX Kurbel mit 170 mm Kurbelarmlänge. Die war übrig, funktioniert und ich hab damit keine Probleme. Das 30z Kettenblatt sieht man ja auf dem Bild. Falls in Zukunft der Gewichtsfetisch Einzug erhält ist hier Einsparungspotenzial von ungefähr 250 g. 680 g zu 430 (SRAM XX1). Ob man das bei der Kurbel braucht bleibt mal dahingestellt. Ich glaubs eigentlich nicht.

Wo wir gerade noch von Gewicht sprechen: der Slayerrahmen ist ungefähr 700 g schwerer als der Orbea Occam Rahmen des Spenderbikes. Da ich alle Komponenten außer der Sattelstütze, dem Steuersatz und dem Tretlager übernehme, dürfte der Aufbau mit Luftdämpfer 15,2 kg wiegen. Mit dem DHX2 ungefähr 15,6 kg. Mal sehen ob die Waage das am Ende bestätigt!


----------



## Deleted 503620 (21. März 2021)

Alles gut. Jeder wie er mag.


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. März 2021)

Linkage Design ist ja nicht sooo begeistert vom Slayer 2020. 🤔


----------



## Ben-HD (22. März 2021)

Im Folgenden kam dann die Montage des Cockpits, genauer der Bremsen an die Reihe. Die Saint hatte ich vor kurzem gebraucht gekauft. Der Vorbesitzer hatte es wohl nicht so mit langen Leitungen. Am Occam passte die noch, am Slayer fehlen der hinteren Leitung locker 15 cm zur sorgenfreien Montage. Und das auf nem Samstag 🤦🏻‍♂️ um die Mittagszeit 🤦🏻‍♂️🤦🏻‍♂️. Drei lokale Shops abtelefoniert, der erste hatte keine, der zweite hat mich ein bisschen ausgelacht und hatte keine und der dritte bat in 5 Minuten zum Rückruf und ging dann nicht mehr ans Telefon. Sauber.

Da fiel mir meine ausrangierte SRAM Guide Anlage ein. Ein Blick auf die fittings sagte mir: das passt auf den Saintsattel! Die Leitung sah auch deutlich länger aus. Das Wochenende würde gerettet werden! Also schraubte ich alles auseinander um beim direkten Längenvergleich festzustellen, dass die Leitung genauso lang ist wie die zu kurze Saintleitung. Das war dann das definitive Loch im Spaßballon. Ich weinte ein wenig in mich hinein und schmollte den Rest des Tages.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (23. März 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Ich hatte in den letzten Jahren nie Probleme mit Steuersatzlagern, egal ob...Acros...


Was mache ich falsch ?
Acros 2 Saisons max.

Vergiss den Pömpel für die hintere Bremsleitung nicht in der Kettenstrebe...🤭


----------



## Ben-HD (23. März 2021)

Der Witz ist, ich hab gar keinen dazu bekommen... die Shuttleguards fehlen auch. Sollten doch dabei sein?

Den Pömpel hab ich jetzt von meinem Kumpel geschnorrt.


----------



## 2pi (24. März 2021)

Sollte beides dabei sein. War wohl in deinem Preis nicht inklusive


----------



## Ben-HD (24. März 2021)

Wieder am falschen Ende gespart 😩


😁


----------



## 2pi (24. März 2021)

Frame Protection Kit: 2020-2021 Slayer
					

SKU: 1810019 Frame Protection Kit for the: Slayer 2020-2021




					shop.bikes.com
				












						Bottom Bracket Cable Port Kit: 2020-2021 Slayer
					

SKU: 1810023 Bottom Bracket Cable Port kit for the: Slayer 27.5" and 29" 2020-2021




					shop.bikes.com


----------



## Ben-HD (24. März 2021)

Danke dir! Ich rufe nochmal bei Tobsens World an und versuche das mit ihm abzuklären, bevor ich da jetzt Geld versenke für das ganze Kit. Brauche ja nur die beiden pads und den Gummipümpel. Eilt aber auch nicht, der Rahmen ist unten abgeklebt und hinten hab ich mir ja nen geschnorrten Pümpel verbaut.


----------



## Ben-HD (25. März 2021)

Gestern kam dann endlich der Bike24-Mann und hat das langersehnte Paket mit der Bremsleitung gebracht. Mit Hilfe meines Größten haben wir dann die Bremse zusammengefrickelt, die Schaltung verrödelt, das Cockpit montiert und kurzerhand noch einmal einen Schraubencheck gemacht. Der war auch nötig, denn wenn man so über 2 bis 3 Tage schraubt und wieder auseinanderbaut, weil Teile nicht passen oder wollen, dann bleibt schonmal was lose. Und das kann teuer werden... aua.





Doch letzten Endes habe ich es doch noch auf die Reihe bekommen alles deutlich vor der Dunkelheit fertig zu bekommen. Ich war total motiviert das Ding endlich auf einer stark verkürzten Hausrunde zu prügeln.

Meine ersten Eindrücke waren, dass das Slayer in L super gut passt. Es sitzt sich irgendwie anders als auf den Bikes vergleichbarer Kategorien, aber es ist eine gute Sitzposition. Der Hinterbau wippt schon merklich mit dem Coil. Ich habe schnell nach dem Lockout gefummelt. Das kann das Santa Cruz Bronson besser. Was ich mich frage ist, zu welchem Teil das dem Coil geschuldet ist und ob ein Luftdämpfer das Wippen mindern würde. Bergauf geht es okay, nicht wundersam effizient. Aber das darf man auch glaube ich bei diesem Bike nicht erwarten. Dennoch kommt man oben an. Mein Strava Log meinte sogar, ich hätte auf einem uphill Segment meine zweitschnellste Zeit pedaliert. Klingt wild. Sicher nen GPS fail 

Tja. Und dann. Dann war ich oben. Und was dann abging ist absolut irre. Ich und mein Kumpel haben uns einen feinen schwarzen Trail zur Entjungferung ausgesucht. Heidewitzka. Was damit bergab geht spottet so ziemlich jeder Vorstellung, die ich von diesem Gerät hatte. Es wird ja immer von ballern, shredden, pflügen gesprochen. Aber ein reiner Pflug ist das Ding nicht. Das Slayer kann auch spielen. Es hat mich total animiert dumme Dinge zu tun. Hier ein Baumstumpf, dort über einen kleinen Felsbrocken abziehen. Wow! Dazu ist es auch nicht unhandlich. Es passt einfach, die Balance ist toll, die 29er Räder fühlen sich auch gut an, wenn man sich mal darauf eingestellt hat.

Unten angekommen meinte mein Kumpel: "Hui, du warst aber richtig fix unterwegs gerade...". Das war ich nicht, das war der Geist von Wade Simmons und Tommy V.





Später mehr.


----------



## 2pi (25. März 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Meine ersten Eindrücke waren, dass das Slayer in L super gut passt. Es sitzt sich irgendwie anders als auf den Bikes vergleichbarer Kategorien, aber es ist eine gute Sitzposition. Der Hinterbau wippt schon merklich mit dem Coil. Ich habe schnell nach dem Lockout gefummelt. Das kann das Santa Cruz Bronson besser. Was ich mich frage ist, zu welchem Teil das dem Coil geschuldet ist und ob ein Luftdämpfer das Wippen mindern würde. Bergauf geht es okay, nicht wundersam effizient. Aber das darf man auch glaube ich bei diesem Bike nicht erwarten. Dennoch kommt man oben an. Mein Strava Log meinte sogar, ich hätte auf einem uphill Segment meine zweitschnellste Zeit pedaliert. Klingt wild. Sicher nen GPS fail
> 
> Tja. Und dann. Dann war ich oben. Und was dann abging ist absolut irre. Ich und mein Kumpel haben uns einen feinen schwarzen Trail zur Entjungferung ausgesucht. Heidewitzka. Was damit bergab geht spottet so ziemlich jeder Vorstellung, die ich von diesem Gerät hatte. Es wird ja immer von ballern, shredden, pflügen gesprochen. Aber ein reiner Pflug ist das Ding nicht. Das Slayer kann auch spielen. Es hat mich total animiert dumme Dinge zu tun. Hier ein Baumstumpf, dort über einen kleinen Felsbrocken abziehen. Wow! Dazu ist es auch nicht unhandlich. Es passt einfach, die Balance ist toll, die 29er Räder fühlen sich auch gut an, wenn man sich mal darauf eingestellt hat.


Hattes du schon mal so ein Bike dieser "Kategorie" ?

Genau wie du sagst, es ist gemacht, oben anzukommen, nicht unbedingt als 1.
Wippen wird das immer ein wenig, dazu ist der blaue Hebel. Ein Luftdämpfer könnte evtl. das ruhiger machen. Aber am DHX2 kann man ja auch alles verstellen, bis es so weit passt.
Bei mir liegt der Fokus aber definitv auf bergab.
Wenn du das 29er nicht unhandlich findest, bin ich auf das 27er gespannt


----------



## Ben-HD (25. März 2021)

Ja, hatte ich schon. Das Santa Cruz Nomad 4 und Transition Patrol mit Coil. Bin gespannt, was du zum 27,5er Slayer berichtest!

Ich hab auch noch ein paar weitere Eindrücke sammeln können. Vorne weg: boah.






Ich habe nur ein paar kleine Änderungen vorgenommen, die sich aber erstmal ausgezahlt haben. Bisschen hier nachjustiert im Cockpit und dort nochmal nachgezogen. Das war schon gut. Aber den größten Anteil hat das etwas veränderte Fahrwerkssetting gemacht. Ich bin mit dem Gabeldruck auf 88 psi runter, 0 Token und folgenden Dämpfungseinstellungen:

HSC von 8 auf 10/22 (nach 16 passiert nichts mehr)
LSC von 8 auf 10/22
HSR 4/8 
LSR 4/8

Von FOX empfohlen: HSR 3/8 und LSR 4/8

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass ich noch etwas weniger LSC und HSC gut finden würde. Das will ich aber die kommenden Fahrten ausprobieren. Wenns hart rumpelig wird, dann bietet die Front viel Rückhalt, ist aber zwischen dezent harsch und stabil. Mal sehen wie sich das mit etwas weniger Dämpfung verhält. Was mir sehr gefällt ist der Gegenhalt im mittleren und letzten Dämpfungsbereich. Und das ohne Token. Das ist erstmal gut.

Beim DHX2 habe ich eine Umdrehung Vorspannung reingedreht und die Dämpfung etwas straffer gestaltet als gestern. Als Ergebnis wippt die Bude jetzt deutlich weniger, was sehr angenehm ist. Auf der Anfahrt gab es eine vielstufige Treppe. Dort konnte man merken, dass sich nach vielen aufeinanderfolgenden Einschlägen der Dämpfer in den Federweg einzieht und die Dämpfung nicht mehr hinterher kommt. Heißt also für mich: weniger HSR, vielleicht 1 oder 2 Clicks.

Alles in allem muss ich gestehen, dass ich das Ding weiterhin völlig abgefahren finde. Sobald es bergab geht steppt der Bär. Ich beschwere mich ja eigentlich gern, dass man das Slayer ganz ok bergauf treten kann, aber es eben auch keine Bergziege ist. Heute sagte Strava, ich hätte 2 PRs auf langen Uphillpassagen getreten. Was ist da los... Wahrscheinlich sagt mein Kopf, dass ich mich beeilen soll, um so fix wie möglich bergab zu fahren. Ja, das klingt sinnig, wenn ichs so lese. So wirds bestimmt sein  

Ahja, zum Thema keine Probleme mit dem Steuersatz @2pi. Der war vorhin nach etwas Ballerei lose. Ist mein erstes Mal. Sehen wir wies sich damit entwickelt, haha!


----------



## 2pi (26. März 2021)

Prima, dann viel Spaß damit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (28. März 2021)

Das Federbein habe ich nun auch nochmals gecheckt. Die aktuelle Einstellung ist: 

500er Feder, 2 Umdrehungen vorgespannt. Mehr soll man laut FOX nicht vorspannen.
HSC 8
LSC 8

HSR von 8 auf 9
LSR 8

Läuft soweit stramm und gut.

Ich tech manual steht, dass Rocky beim DHX2 mit 500er Feder für alle Einstellungen eine Einstellung zwischen 6 und 9 Clicks empfiehlt. Da bin ich also noch drin.

Erste Opfer gibt es allerdings schon zu vermelden. Vorhin hab ich mir die 77designz crashplate vaporisiert, hupsi!









Selbstlos hat sie ihr kurzes Leben gegeben um das Kettenblatt und die Kette zu schützen.

Ich könnt schon wieder raus, geiles Bike!


----------



## Deleted 503620 (28. März 2021)

Wie das?
Beim Hochfahren gegengefahren?


----------



## Ben-HD (28. März 2021)

Da gabs einen Steindrop mit spitzer Oberkante. Langsam passte alles, bei der zweiten Abfahrt hab ichs schneller versucht und bin voll aufgesetzt. War aber geil!


----------



## Ben-HD (31. März 2021)

Cross Country plus, oder wie soll man die Kategorie des Slayers einordnen? 

Bis auf den Fahrer dieses Fahrrads, der anscheinend zu dämlich ist für die Bedienung des Lockouts und teilweise das ruppige Zeug mit gelocktem Dämpfer runterschrubbt 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️, gibt es nichts Großartiges zu bemängeln.

Nach heute kann ich mit gutem Gewissen behaupten: mit dem Slayer geht prima ne große Endurotour. Geiles Ding! Der DHX2 ist mir einmal etwas fies durchgerauscht (klonk...!). Da fehlt wohl ein bisschen Progression. Damit muss ich mich nochmal beschäftigen. Auch die Gabel könnte etwas sensibler bei kleinen Schlägen sein. Vielleicht gehe ich mal mit dem Luftdruck runter und stecke dafür einen Token rein.


----------



## Ben-HD (2. April 2021)

Mein Kumpel meinte gestern: "Remy Metailler hat angerufen, er will seinen Trail zurück."

😁

Ich fühl mich richtig wohl auf dem Slayer wenns grob wird. Einfach toll!





Mein XT Schaltgriff ist allerdings im Spackomodus. Der lange Hebel hängt neuerdings am kurzen Hebel wenn man ihn durchdrückt. Was soll das? Hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Dreamworks (3. April 2021)

Glückwunsch zum Slayer! Kann deine Eindrücke bestens nachvollziehen 🤟 Habe es zwar generell anders aufgebaut wie z.b. Luftdämpfer und definitiv nicht zum Sparpreis, aber ich wollte ja unbedingt so ne Art Super Enduro bzw. Freerider  mit dem auch ne geile Tour locker durchgeht, also war robuster Leichtbau das Ziel. Was soll ich sagen? Inzwischen hat das Slayer zu großen Teilen mein Element abgelöst und ich fahr fast nur noch Slayer. Wobei ich finde das mein Slayer besser klettert als das Element! Hier ist wohl die ältere Geo des Element der Faktor.  

Das Rocky Mountain Slayer ist einfach ein absolut geniales Bike 😎🤟


----------



## Ben-HD (3. April 2021)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zum Slayer! Kann deine Eindrücke bestens nachvollziehen 🤟 Habe es zwar generell anders aufgebaut wie z.b. Luftdämpfer und definitiv nicht zum Sparpreis, aber ich wollte ja unbedingt so ne Art Super Enduro bzw. Freerider  mit dem auch ne geile Tour locker durchgeht, also war robuster Leichtbau das Ziel. Was soll ich sagen? Inzwischen hat das Slayer zu großen Teilen mein Element abgelöst und ich fahr fast nur noch Slayer. Wobei ich finde das mein Slayer besser klettert als das Element! Hier ist wohl die ältere Geo des Element der Faktor.
> 
> Das Rocky Mountain Slayer ist einfach ein absolut geniales Bike 😎🤟


Moin! Schön mal was von anderen Slayerpiloten zu hören!

Erzähl mir doch ein bisschen was über deinen Aufbau. Einen Luftdämpfer suche ich gerade noch gebraucht in 230x65 (Rock Shox SD Ultimate oder einen X2), aber da muss ich wohl Geduld haben.

Was hast du sonst noch an Leichtbau dran und was wiegt es? Hast Du Bilder von deiner Rakete? Ist es dieses und noch unverändert?

Ich hab mal ein bisschen rumgesponnen und mir ne Wunschliste geschrieben. X01 Kurbel (XX1 traue ich mich glaube ich bei dem Einsatzgebiet nicht), XTR Kassette, Luftdämpfer, dann stünden knapp 15 kg auf der Waage. Der Rest ließe sich größtenteils nur noch über die Laufräder holen.

Zum Pedalierverhalten kann ich dir mittlerweile beipflichten. Ich schrieb ja nach meinem ersten Ausritt, dass der Hinterbau ziemlich wippen würde. Aber das kann ich revidieren, nachdem ich die Einstellungen am DHX2 wieder und wieder angepasst habe. Mit Lockout gehts jetzt sehr ruhig zur Sache und selbst ohne Lockout fährt man damit sehr ok hoch.


----------



## 2pi (3. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1239924


Hmmmm...1,979 Hm ? Oder 1979 Hm ?


----------



## Ben-HD (3. April 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Hmmmm...1,979 Hm ? Oder 1979 Hm ?


1979 Trailforkshöhenmeter. Also in echt wahrscheinlich 1200irgendwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (3. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> 1979 Trailforkshöhenmeter. Also in echt wahrscheinlich 1200irgendwas


Dann ist es aber immer noch sehr ordentlich


----------



## Dreamworks (3. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Moin! Schön mal was von anderen Slayerpiloten zu hören!
> 
> Erzähl mir doch ein bisschen was über deinen Aufbau. Einen Luftdämpfer suche ich gerade noch gebraucht in 230x65 (Rock Shox SD Ultimate oder einen X2), aber da muss ich wohl Geduld haben.
> 
> ...


Moin, jo auf dem Bild ist mein Slayer allerdings noch direkt nach dem Aufbau. Ich mag Coil zwar schon ganz gern, jedoch finde ich diese halt nicht so allgemein tauglich wie nen Luftdämpfer. Würde ich in Whistler wohnen und täglich das Bike nur in die Gondel hängen, wäre es sicherlich ne super Wahl. So wollte ich es aber potent haben, dennoch auch noch Alltagstauglicher und daher den X2 welcher super Performance und exzellent passt. Ansonsten war die XTR komplett gesetzt weil ich einfach mega zufrieden mit der 12er XTR bin. Auch bei den Bremsen schwöre ich auf die XTR weil sie zumindest bei mir noch nie Probleme gemacht hat. Ziel war also klar! Potent als Enduro / Freerider aber halt mit akzeptablen Gewicht um auch mal ne Tour zu fahren. 
Aktuelles Bild hab ich jetzt grad nicht, aber das kann ich die Tage mal Updaten. Inzwischen sind die Pedalen von RF Atlas auf Syntace, die Dropper von Fox 150 mm auf Vecnum 170mm und die Laufräder wurden durch Newmen Carbon mit DT240exp ersetzt. 
Aktuell wiegt mein Slayer 14,23 kg komplett und hab kein Teil dran das limitiert wäre.

Die XX1 hatte ich am Element und ist 2 x gerissen.... an nem Slayer würde ich die nur verbauen wenn man öfter schrauben will 😂


----------



## Ben-HD (3. April 2021)

14,3 kg... das ist ne Ansage! Welche Rahmengröße ist das? S oder M?

Bildmaterial würde mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## Dreamworks (3. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> 14,3 kg... das ist ne Ansage! Welche Rahmengröße ist das? S oder M?
> 
> Bildmaterial würde mich sehr interessieren.


ich mach mal aktuelle die Tage   ist aber ein L Rahmen Gewogen mit ParkTool Waage ... wobei ich nur Exo Reifen habe das macht ja schon was aus.


----------



## Ben-HD (3. April 2021)

So mega viel dürfte das nicht ausmachen. Die Kaiser wiegen um 1000 g, der Assegai bspw. ist entweder gleich schwer oder schwerer. Dissector oder andere leichtrollende Pellen von Maxxis schaffen um 900 g. Bin sehr gespannt was die Waage sagt bei dir!


----------



## Dreamworks (3. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> So mega viel dürfte das nicht ausmachen. Die Kaiser wiegen um 1000 g, der Assegai bspw. ist entweder gleich schwer oder schwerer. Dissector oder andere leichtrollende Pellen von Maxxis schaffen um 900 g. Bin sehr gespannt was die Waage sagt bei dir!


Mein Assegai hat 1150g und der Dissector der ziemlich genial ist 883g nach Ostern bin ich wieder zuhause dann gibts die Waage und Bilder. Schöne Ostern 🐣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (3. April 2021)

Freu mich drauf, dir auch gute Feiertage!


----------



## Ben-HD (7. April 2021)

Ein bisschen was für mich zur Doku.

NX Kurbel DUB 170 mm nackt  - 552 g

Alternativen:
XTR FC-9120-1 mit 170 mm - 466 g (lt. R2 Bike für 175 mm Kurbelarme)​307 €​SRAM X01 mit 170 mm - 466 g mit Kettenblatt 32z (Gewicht für 175 mm Kurbelarme - Kettenblatt 70 g lt. R2 Bike))​430 €​
Kettenblatt 30z Stahl SRAM mit 3 Schrauben - 138 g

Alternativen:
SRAM X-SYNC 2 30z Kettenblatt - 70 g (ohne Schrauben)​68 €​Garbaruk 30z Kettenblatt rund - 56 g (ohne Schrauben)​48 €​
OneUp Pedale Paar - 383 g


----------



## Ben-HD (10. April 2021)

Lange auf dem Postweg, jetzt ist er endlich da. Ich konnte aus dem Bikemarkt einen FOX X2 in 230x65 ergattern. Ohne Buchsen, die ich dann temporär erstmal vom DHX2 klauen werde. Gewogen hat der Dämpfer 524 Gramm. Nicht mega leicht, aber ok. Morgen werde ich den mal einstricken und schauen wie er sich verhält in den kommenden Tagen.
Heute haben der Schlächter und ich mal was Neues erlebt. Miltenberg stand schon etwas länger auf meiner Erlebnisliste. Ziemlich geil wars dort und man konnte dort ziemlich gut ratatatatatat machen mit dem Slayer.


----------



## 2pi (10. April 2021)

Ein Capra Dämpfer. Bin mal gespannt, wie die zusammen spielen.
Der Ring fehlt wohl schon. Ist bei mir auch neulich abgefallen 😤


----------



## Ben-HD (11. April 2021)

Okay, hier waren wir schonmal.





Bei diesem X2 von 2018 musste man unter dem Luftkanister eine Minischraube lösen, den Kanister verdrehen und dann abziehen. 1 Token ist drin, was das rote Ding mit dem Gummi und der Aufschrift "do no remove" ist muss ich noch herausfinden.




Also musste der Coildämpfer raus und die bushings an den X2. Leichter gesagt als getan. Die unteren bushings sind echt mies zu demontieren. Aber mit viel vorsichtiger Fummelei habe ich es geschafft. Ich will euch ein bisschen was zeigen dazu.

Mit einem alten Schlauch, Klemmbacken aus Alu und einem Schraubstock konnte man die halbwegs ok demontieren. Wenn erstmal ein Lagerbecher raus ist bekommt man den zweiten ziemlich easy raus. Allerdings auch ohne die Becher zu zermacken, wie sie es bei Tobsens World gemacht haben. Entweder mit einem Schraubstock ohne Schonbacken oder mit ner griffigen Zange.





Im Capra-X2 waren Kunststoffbuchsen im oberen und unteren Auge verbaut. Die gingen ganz easy mit der altbewährten Methode raus.





Hier unten schon wieder eingebaut.




Hier sieht man die Kunststoffbuchsen des DHX2. Darin sitzt eine Metallbuchse mit 8er Loch. Die Dichtringe sitzen zwischen Kunststoff- und Metallaußenbuchse.





Demontieren kann man die easy, wenn man den ersten Schritt auf die Reihe bekommt. Ich habe mit einem Cuttermesser etwas nachgeholfen. Mit der stumpfen Seite.






Das war die ganze Sause auch schon. Aktuelles Gewicht mit X2: 15,48 kg. Noch 490 g!


----------



## Dreamworks (12. April 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Lange auf dem Postweg, jetzt ist er endlich da. Ich konnte aus dem Bikemarkt einen FOX X2 in 230x65 ergattern. Ohne Buchsen, die ich dann temporär erstmal vom DHX2 klauen werde. Gewogen hat der Dämpfer 524 Gramm. Nicht mega leicht, aber ok. Morgen werde ich den mal einstricken und schauen wie er sich verhält in den kommenden Tagen.
> Heute haben der Schlächter und ich mal was Neues erlebt. Miltenberg stand schon etwas länger auf meiner Erlebnisliste. Ziemlich geil wars dort und man konnte dort ziemlich gut ratatatatatat machen mit dem Slayer.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1247450Anhang anzeigen 1247451Anhang anzeigen 1247449


Interessant wie unterschiedlich das dann doch ist. Dein Coil ist im Vergleich zu meinem schwerer 756g und dein X2 leichter als mein 2020er Modell 616g. Im Ergebnis hast du 300g gespart ich nur 151g.


----------



## Ben-HD (12. April 2021)

Ich denke das liegt eventuell an der Feder?

Dass der X2 so zugelegt hat ist bemerkenswert. Vielleicht Stahlspacer drin bei dir?


----------



## Ben-HD (13. April 2021)

Ich hab mich noch ein bisschen mit dem weight watching befasst. Ich hatte noch Xpedo Spry Pedale rumliegen, die eigentlich aussortiert waren, da die Wellen schon so viel Spiel haben, dass es kaum noch feierlich ist. Aber die Teile haben knapp 1 Jahr Dauerbeschuss hinter sich und sind so gesehen immer noch nicht kaputt. Dazu sind die unverschämt leicht. Also raus aus der Schublade und ran ans Slayer.





Dafür sind die OneUp Pedale nun in der Schublade verschwunden. Eigentlich gemein, weil die echt gut sind.

Aus Neugier habe ich noch meinen Ergon SM C Men gewogen: 307 Grämmchen. Da kommt in naher Zukunft mal was Anderes zum Test ran. Ich hab da schon zwei Kandidaten im Auge.





Zum Ende der Woche sollte noch ein Paketchen mit einem weiteren weight watcher Bauteil kommen.

Ganz kurios in diesem Sinne: Das Gewicht des Bikes ist laut der China Kofferwaage durch Tausch der Pedale (-130 g laut Küchenwaage) von 15,48 auf 15,2 kg gesunken. So kanns weitergehen! Haha!

Projekt 14,9 sollte bald erreicht sein.






Dazu hab ich zwischen dem Trailritt ein bisschen Fotomaterial geknipselt  Mann ist das Teil schön!


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (15. April 2021)

Moin zusammen,

das Slayer ist echt interessant ... vor allem nachdem man hier liest, dass es auch gut für Touren geht und kein reiner Freerider zum shutteln ist. Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit 27,5er Aufbau ... fährt das überhaupt jemand oder ist das eine Fehlbesetzung für das Slayer?


----------



## Ben-HD (15. April 2021)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> das Slayer ist echt interessant ... vor allem nachdem man hier liest, dass es auch gut für Touren geht und kein reiner Freerider zum shutteln ist. Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit 27,5er Aufbau ... fährt das überhaupt jemand oder ist das eine Fehlbesetzung für das Slayer?


Moin!

schau dir doch mal den 27,5“ Aufbau von @2pi an: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/slayer-2020-anybody-aufbauthread.926078/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (15. April 2021)

RMSlayer70SXC schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> das Slayer ist echt interessant ... vor allem nachdem man hier liest, dass es auch gut für Touren geht und kein reiner Freerider zum shutteln ist. Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen mit 27,5er Aufbau ... fährt das überhaupt jemand oder ist das eine Fehlbesetzung für das Slayer?


Nochmal ein kleiner Nachtrag zum Einsatzgebiet. Natürlich ist das auch immer ein Stück weit Präferenz. Was magst du, worauf hast du Lust, wo liegen deine Hauptaugenmerke? Wenn du wirklich ein Bike willst, das mega gut klettert, dann bekommst du wahrscheinlich keine derbe Abfahrtsperformance. Aber das wirst du ja auch selbst wissen denke ich.

Etwas zum gedanklichen hin und her Spielen: so wie Rocky das Slayer konfiguriert ist der Einsatzzweck deutlich definiert. Aber wenn du einige Dinge änderst, entweder durch einen Eigenaufbau oder einfach durch Tausch an einem Komplettbike, dann kannst du die Art und Weise, wie man das Bike bewegt, schon stark beeinflussen. Ich habe bspw. keine Maxxis DD Reifen verbaut, das bringt schonmal ne Menge. Ich brauche die einfach nicht auf dem Trail, da komme ich auch mit leichteren Reifen davon. Aktuell ist es ja Kaiser/Kaiser. Jetzt möchte ich hinten nochmal durch Inspiration von @Dreamworks etwas anderes ausprobieren. Aber alleine bei Kaiser/Kaiser im Vergleich zu den DD Mischungen der Serienbereifung soparst du knapp ein halbes Kilo. Rotierende Masse, das ist schon immens. Dann kannst du ja auch die Geometrie so schön anpassen. Etwas steiler ist wahrscheinlich besser zum Klettern und techn. Fahren, etwas flacher besser zum Knallen.

Wenn du mal schauen willst, ich hab das Slayer jetzt 250 km bewegt: 








						Error
					






					www.trailforks.com
				









Dabei waren es ungefähr 10000 hm (grob geschätzt). Also ich würde sagen: kann man prima als all day Enduro benutzen. Ich hab aber auch mega Bock auf das Ding!


----------



## RMSlayer70SXC (15. April 2021)

@Ben-HD 

danke für die ausführlichen Infos ...


----------



## Ben-HD (15. April 2021)

Everybody´s darling: wenn es Ding Dong macht!

Bike24 hat mich mit einigen Gaben beglückt. Lasst mich euch eine Bilderreihe zeigen.

Zunächst gab es einen Maxxis Dissector in Maxterra, Exo und 2.4. Vielerorts proklamiertes Gewicht: 870 g. Fett. Musste ich probieren.





11,2 Sekunden später kam ich mir echt verarscht vor.





112 g drüber, das ist zu viel. Dafür rupfe ich den sehr guten Der Kaiser nicht vom Hinterrad. Enttäuschend.

Next up: Garbaruk Kettenrad, 30 Zähnchen.




Hier hat die Gewichtsangabe in den Shops gepasst!



Mega leicht, sehr cool. Im Gegenzug dazu ein SRAM Alukettenblatt in 32z Ausführung.





Was mich dann gleich zur nächsten Gabe an den Gott der Geschwindigkeit bringt 





SRAM X01 Kurbel in 170 mm, DUB. Leckerchen!

Das Gewicht im Standardformat beläuft sich auf 478 g.




Mit dem Garbaruk Kettenblatt nur noch 453 g.




Das geht schon richtig gut! Die crankboots bleiben dran. Besser is.

Montiert isses auch sehr sexy:





Projekt 14,9 näherte sich also dem Ende! Bis...






Düdümmmm, verkackt.



Habs dann nochmal über zwei Berge gescheucht. Einfach geil.


----------



## Ben-HD (24. April 2021)

Ich hatte mich bis heute eine Woche lang mit der Frage rumgetrieben, warum ich auch unter harter Gangart die 170 mm der Gabel nicht nutzen konnte. Hab dann viel rumtelefoniert und wissende Leute gesprochen. FOX meinte dann sie wüssten auch nichts weiter aus der Ferne. Für mich hat das alles wenig Sinn ergeben, warum der Federweg einfach so trotz der technischen Voraussetzungen nicht nutzbar war. Auf dem Weg des Umbaus auf den 170 mm Luftschaft muss etwas schief gelaufen sein. Ich hatte zwar das Reklamationsformular schon ausgefüllt und mich darauf eingestellt, die Gabel für ein paar Wochen nicht zu sehen. Aber mein Ehrgeiz ließ das nicht zu. Ich habs nochmal auseinander gebaut, neues Öl rein und gefettet. Heute dann der Ritt der Wahrheit.
Freunde: es lief wie geschmiert und bei einem herben Einschlag hat mir das Ding mit fast kompletten 170 mm gehörig den Arsch gerettet. Ich bin mega happy, dass es jetzt technisch in Ordnung ist und ich zudem selbst eine Lösung finden konnte.

1400 hm riesen Spaß, was für ein g.e.i.l.e.s. Bike!


----------



## sonicmonkey (28. April 2021)

Progressive Feder von Cane Creek kann ich dir empfehlen.






						Cane Creek VALT Lightweight Stahlfeder Progressiv - 65mm Hub
					

Progressive, leichte Cane Creek VALT Stahlfeder geeignet für Dämpfer mit 65mm Hub. ▶ Ausführung: 65mm Hub




					www.bike24.de


----------



## Ben-HD (29. April 2021)

sonicmonkey schrieb:


> Progressive Feder von Cane Creek kann ich dir empfehlen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, danke dir für den Tipp. Bin etwas unsicher, ob das zielführend wäre, da ich ja für eine etwas progressivere Ausrichtung den X2 Dämpfer habe.


----------



## sonicmonkey (30. April 2021)

Bei dem Wort ,,Progessiv´´ bei der Feder würde ich zuviel   erwarten.

Es ist   immer noch Coil.

Deswegen fahre ich auf meinen Hometrails den DPX2, weil Luft = mehr progression und gegenhalt
Den Coil gibts zum shredden im Park ect.


----------



## Ben-HD (23. Mai 2021)

Um den Antishred zu bekämpfen und auch um meine Neugier zu befriedigen, habe ich heute Maxxis Assegai und Dissector aufgezogen. Einen performance-Grund zum Wechsel gab es nicht, reine Neugier.
Nach 2 Monaten Dauerbenutzung sieht der Lack innen am Hinterbau schon ziemlich ramponiert aus. Schade, aber wat willste machen.


----------



## Ben-HD (30. Mai 2021)

Va bene,

nachdem ich das Slayer quer durch die Republik auf dem Autodach befördert habe, es auf dem Hinweg übelst geschifft hat, auf den Trails im Norden die absolute Schlammparty angesagt war, musste ich heute dringend mal ran. Grundreinigung und erster großer Lagercheck.






Die aktuelle Laufleistung ist 667 km (bin extra aus religiösen Gründen 1 km mehr gefahren ).

Maxxis Assguy und Dissector machen sich richtig gut. Angenehm ist, dass der Dissector besser rollt als der Kaiser hinten. Griptechnisch ist da eigentlich kaum ein Unterschied vorn wie hinten.

Jedenfalls musste der Ofen heute mal auseinander, allein um mein Gewissen zu beruhigen. Mein Freund fährt nämlich seit diversen Ausritten ein knackendes Canyon Strive umher und ich möchte keinesfalls zu dieser Art schlechten Menschen gehören. Is ja peinlich! 

Erstmal gings an die Umlenkung. Das alte Fett habe ich ausgewaschen. Ein Lager lief schon merklich rauh (6900LLUMAX). Nach 2 Monaten Knüppelei schon n bisschen geht so. Habe sie dann wieder eingefettet und sie sagten zu mir, dass sie mich auch lieb haben. So muss das.







Die oberen Lager im Rahmen der Umlenkung waren ok. Die haben nur kurz ne Nachfettung abbekommen und dann war gut. Unten wurds dann schon wieder etwas dörti. Das Linke der beiden wollte sich gar nicht mehr drehen. Nach guter Behandlung und etwas gutem Zureden gings dann aber doch wieder ordentlich. Vielleicht saß da Schmodder zwischen den Kugeln. Altes Fett raus, neues rein, ordentlich verteilt und dann war auch diese Baustelle wieder geschlossen.

Weiter hinten am Ausfallende des Hinterbaus waren die Lager noch tip top. Da scheint weniger Last aufzutreten.








Als ich nun schon mal wieder dabei war, habe ich den Ride-4 chip von 3 auf 2 gestellt. Das ist eine Stufe flacher als zuvor. Die Geo ändert sich am Lenkwinkel von 64,5° auf 64.1°, der Sitzwinkel von 76,5° auf 76.1°. Dazu durften die One Up Pedale nochmal ran und ich will in den kommenden Tagen wieder den jetzt verbauten X2 Luftdämpfer fahren.

Herrlich, wenn man an dem Ding so viel rumfummeln kann 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (23. Juni 2021)

Neben der normalen Nutzung hier zu Hause durfte das Slayer jüngst mit nach Bregenz, um dort ein bisschen die Gegend zu erkunden. Dort gibt es nicht sonderlich viel zu fahren (was mir, Trailforks und Komoot bekannt ist), allerdings wurden die 1,5 Stunden Kletterei im Anschluss versüßt durch herzhaft wurzelige und gleichfalls steile Trails, die mir das Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert haben.









Empfehlen kann ich für die Bodenseeurlauber die beiden Trails Eichberg 1 und Down the Gully:









						Eichenberg 1 Trail at Bregenz
					

Eichenberg 1 is a 655 m popular blue singletrack trail located near Bregenz. This mountain bike primary trail can be used downhill primary. On average it takes 7 minutes to...




					www.trailforks.com
				












						Down the Gully Trail at Bregenz
					

Down the Gully is a 652 m moderately popular black diamond singletrack trail located near Bregenz. This mountain bike primary trail can be used downhill only. On average it...




					www.trailforks.com
				





Die aktuelle Bereifung Assegai front und Dissector hinten funktioniert wie vielerorts wohl schon postuliert ziemlich gut. Einen deutlichen Unterschied zum Conti Kaiser/Kaiser kann ich allerdings immer noch nicht feststellen.

Bezüglich des Ride-4 Experiments in Stellung 2 bin ich nun wieder etwas steiler gegangen auf Einstellung 3, also das, was ich zu Beginn des Beitrags schon hatte. Damit fährt es sich für mich im Endurobetrieb sehr gut.

Was die Federbeine angeht, so tausche ich nach Lust und Laune immer mal wieder hin und her. Zuletzt war ja der Luftdämpfer drin, jetzt wieder der DHX2. Auch hier gibt es keine mega Unterschiede. Der X2 bügelt auch ordentlich. Der DHX2 liegt vielleicht ein bisschen satter. Ich fahre den nun die kommenden Wochen, da ich ziemlich zufrieden damit bin.

Aktuell umtreibt mich nur eine oftmals verzogene Shimano RT-86 Bremsscheibe, wahlweise vorne oder hinten. Ich habe die schon ein Paar Mal gerichtet, aber nach kurzer Dauer ist eine von beiden immer mal wieder etwas krumm. Das Geschleife macht mich dann wirklich wahnsinnig. Ich hasse das wie die Pest, vor allem mit den H03C Metallbelägen. Ich habe nun auf Empfehlung eine Trickstuff Dächle HD geordert, in der Hoffnung, dass die Lagerbestandsanzeige bei Gocycle keinen Blödsinn angezeigt hat. Denn die Scheiben sind allerorts ausverkauft. Daumen sind gedrückt. Die Dächle HD ist mit 2,15 mm deutlich dicker als die Shimano-Scheibe. Die dürfte mich wohl aushalten.


----------



## Ben-HD (27. Juni 2021)

Wenn der Trickstuffmann zweimal dingelt: die Trickstuff Dächle HD Scheiben sind da. Heavy metal auf jeden Fall mit 2,15 mm Reibringstärke. Ich hoffe, die Scheiben sind etwas robuster in Bezug auf Verziehen in der Saint Bremse.







Diese hat mir allerdings gestern etwas Bauchschmerzen bereitet. An einem Keramikkolben ist ein Stück abgebrochen. Ich denke, das ist noch vertretbar für die Benutzung, aber schön ist das nicht. Zudem gibt es keine Ersatzteile, was mal richtig scheisse ist.





Mal schauen, was ich damit anstelle. Ich habe mal Bike24 angeschrieben, was möglich ist. Wenn nix geht, wage ich vielleicht nochmal ein Magura MT7 Experiment.


----------



## fexbru (27. Juni 2021)

Es gibt aus China Metallkolben als Ersatzteile für Shimano Bremsen. Eine andere Alternative wäre nen billigen/defekten Bremssattel zu kaufen und dort den Kolben auszubauen und in die Saint rein. Meines Wissens nach sind nämlich die Kolben aller Shimano Bremsen ab einem bestimmten Niveau baugleich.


----------



## Ben-HD (27. Juni 2021)

fexbru schrieb:


> Es gibt aus China Metallkolben als Ersatzteile für Shimano Bremsen. Eine andere Alternative wäre nen billigen/defekten Bremssattel zu kaufen und dort den Kolben auszubauen und in die Saint rein. Meines Wissens nach sind nämlich die Kolben aller Shimano Bremsen ab einem bestimmten Niveau baugleich.


Hey, dank dir für die Hilfe. Die Metallkolben habe ich gesehen, aber mir ist das eigentlich ein bisschen zu experimentell. Wärmeausdehnung und dergleichen, da müsste ich mich erst stark einlesen.

Einen defekten Sattel kaufen ginge, gute Idee. Ich halte mal Ausschau.


----------



## Ben-HD (1. Juli 2021)

Da hab ich doch glatt übers Forum einen kleinen und einen großen Keramikkolben bekommen, mega gut!

Fürs Slayer hab ich allerdings neues Spielzeug bekommen. Einen Cane Creek 40 Steuersatz, der den komischen Ritchey Comp ersetzt. Den CC40 habe ich schon viele, viele Kilometer am Santa Cruz, der hat immer gut gehalten.





Eine Partei ist bei einer Hochzeit natürlich nichts, deswegen kommt die zweite auch noch dazu:






Aus dem Bikemarkt konnte ich diese Lyrik Ultimate fischen. Der äußerliche Zustand ist sehr gut, anscheinend wurde die wenig gefahren. Da ich aber generell eher mal skeptisch bin, was angegebene Laufleistungen angeht, hab ich das Ding für den 50 h Service zerlegt und mal nachgesehen.





Die Staubdichtungen sahen unangetastet aus, da klebte noch ziemlich getrocknetes Fett drin. War also wohl eher noch nicht offen, die Gute. Ich hab dann alles sauber gemacht und nochmal innen reingelugt.





Die Schaumringe sahen eben aus wie sie so aussehen nach Benutzung. Hier vorher / nachher.









Flugs alles wieder zusammen gesteckt, 0w30 rein, SRAM Butter als Flutschi drauf und schon war die Birne erstmal geschält.





Der Steuersatz ging fix rein.





Mit 18 cm ist das Lenkrohr ziemlich lang fürs Slayer, ich mags aber erstmal nicht kürzen, weil abschneiden kannste halt nur einmal. Sieht trotzdem ordentlich aus. Nicht ganz so sexy wie die güldene Kackshima FOX, aber ordentlich. Für die Aussenrohre habe ich bei Slikgraphics noch schwatte Kleber bestellt. Das wird bestimmt gut. So ganz ohne isses etwas nackt.









Die Trailhead App von Rock Shox empfahl mir 8 clicks rebound und 87 psi. Ich hab dann beim Santa die Settings angeschaut, da dort die gleiche Gabel als 27,5" drin ist. So habe ich nun:

LSC 5/18
HSC 2/4
Reb. 9/18
2 token

Der Luftdruck ging mit 90 psi allerdings gar nicht, damit hatte ich über 30% sag. Bin erst auf 100 psi hoch, dann auf 110 psi, weil mir das ca. 23% sag liefert. So ists jetzt stramm. Ich hab nur eine kurze Testrunde auf einem Trail gedreht und es fühlte sich gut an.

Vielleicht gehe ich mit der LSC etwas weiter Richtung offen, aber dafür brauche ich etwas mehr Sattelzeit.

Falls ihr euch wundert, warum ich die schöne Fox 36 Factory rausgeworfen habe: ich bin einfach mit der Preis-Leistung und der Preisgestaltung bei Fox nicht einverstanden. Das geht los beim air shaft, der fast das 2,5x kostet und endet bei Ersatzteilpreisen und anderen Unzulänglichkeiten, die ein so teures Premiumprodukt schmälern. Rock Shox macht das total super mit den Anleitungen. Man braucht wenig Spezialwerkzeug und ich kann an der Gabel inklusive des 200 h Services alles selbst machen.

Jetzt halte ich Ausschau nach einem Super Deluxe Ultimate in 230 x 65, den ich gerne gegen den FOX X2 testen möchte. Aktuell gibts aber nichts auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt, nur mit weniger Hub. Ich weiß, dass man den Hubbegrenzer rauskneifen kann, aber ich bin noch nicht so weichgekocht, dass ich die "falsche" Skala eines geringhubigeren Dämpfers am Bike emotional kompensieren kann. Falls jemand weiß, wer einen 230 x 65 SDU loswerden möchte, bitte melden!


----------



## Ben-HD (4. Juli 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Projekt 14,9 näherte sich also dem Ende! Bis...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1251103
> 
> ...


Hah, Projekt u 15 erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --- (5. Juli 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Ich denke, das ist noch vertretbar für die Benutzung,


Wie meinst du das? Das ist doch undicht......


----------



## Ben-HD (5. Juli 2021)

--- schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Das ist doch undicht......


Nein, das ist nicht offen. Die Wandstärke dort ist anscheinend noch dick genug.


----------



## --- (5. Juli 2021)

Das nicht, aber da wo das Stück abgeplatzt ist gleitet doch die Dichtung drüber.


----------



## Ben-HD (5. Juli 2021)

--- schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber da wo das Stück abgeplatzt ist gleitet doch die Dichtung drüber.


Hey, ich hab nachgesehen und anscheinend sprichst du einen guten Punkt an. Habs vorsorglich vorhin stehen lassen. Ich befürchte, die Bremsbeläge hats dahingerafft. Danke dir für deinen Hinweis! Da war ich wohl zu sorglos.


----------



## --- (5. Juli 2021)

Ja, besser nochmal nachschauen.


----------



## Ben-HD (5. Juli 2021)

Hab extra neue reingestopft, dachte ich wär schlau und so. Naja, geht so. Ich bau es morgen mal auseinander.


----------



## Ben-HD (6. Juli 2021)

Tatsächlich habe ich Zeit gefunden die Bremse zu richten. Die Kolben habe ich mit etwas Geduld ganz gut rausbekommen. Beide maßen 15,1 mm, also alles ok.
Der Einbau ging flutschig, entlüften hat ne Weile gedauert, aber das war zu erwarten. Nu is alles wieder zusammen. Ich versuche mal die Beläge zu retten. Hab sie mit dem Feuerzeug etwas ausgebrannt, dann unter Wasser aneinander geschliffen, gesäubert und eingebaut. Bremswirkung ist vorhanden, aber noch nicht so griffig wie die Intakten vorne. Vielleicht hab ich Glück und die lassen sich nochmal einbremsen.

Als Gabe an den Gott der Geschwindigkeit habe ich hinten Titanschrauben verbaut. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Ben-HD (7. Juli 2021)

Heute klingelte es an der Tür und vorbei kam der DHL Mann mit einem Rock Shox Superdeluxe Ultimate, yeah!

Auch hier hatte ich wieder Lenz mit dem Bikemarkt, prima Sache das. Da seit einigen Wochen kein einziger RS SDU in 230x65 aufzutreiben war (weder gebraucht noch neu), habe ich einen 230 x 57,5 gekauft. Sehr wenig gelaufen, gar keine Nutzungsspuren, aber dann doch der falsche Hub. Das Internetz hat mir aber geflüstert, dass alle SDU einer Einbaulänge intern gleich seien. Also musste das mal gecheckt werden.

Oben hat der SDU passende 25x8 mm Buchsen. Unten kocht Rocky ja seine eigene Sauce und ich hatte echt etwas Bedenken, dass ich hier nochmal was bestellen müsste. Am Fox DHX2 maßen die Buchsen unten 40x8 mm.





Also raus mit den Buchsen beim Fox und Rock Shox.









Den SDU habe ich dann aufgeschraubt und gleich den Spacer gefunden, der den Hub von 65 auf 57,5 mm reduziert. Dieser und eine Metallscheibe mussten raus. Im Netz haben die Leute den rausgekniffen, aber das war mir zu blöd, weil nicht reversibel.









Also habe ich eine 200 h Wartung ohne Dichtungstausch gemacht. Oily massacre...









Hier ist der Spacer nebst Scheibe schon raus:





Und hier geht die wilde Fahrt schon wieder rückwärts. Eine schamlose Chance meinen neuen Wera Drehmomentschlüssel zu benutzen!





Und da war er dann wieder ganz zusammen, entlüftet, gesäubert, geschmiert. Nur die sag-Markierung kann man jetzt nicht mehr benutzen. Aber dafür gibts ja auch einmalig nen Zollstock.

Die Hardware unten passte glücklicherweise sowohl im Fox als auch im Rock Shox. Sehr geil! Morgen wird probegeritten.


----------



## Ben-HD (8. Juli 2021)

The magic medicine works!






210 psi für 25 % sag
6/12 clicks Druckstufe
5/10 clicks Zugstufe
2 tokens

Fährt sich mindestens genauso gut wie der X2. Ein merklicher Unterschied ist der Plattformhebel, der viel straffere Kompression bietet, als die Plattformen beider Fox Dämpfer.

Für das Setup könnte ich mir etwas weniger Druckstufe am Dämpfer vorstellen. Auch bei der Gabel würde ich mal ne Idee weniger Druckstufe in LSC und evtl. 1 click weniger HSC probieren.

Geiles Ratt!


----------



## Dreamworks (21. Juli 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Wenn der Trickstuffmann zweimal dingelt: die Trickstuff Dächle HD Scheiben sind da. Heavy metal auf jeden Fall mit 2,15 mm Reibringstärke. Ich hoffe, die Scheiben sind etwas robuster in Bezug auf Verziehen in der Saint Bremse.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1298865Anhang anzeigen 1298866
> 
> ...


Taugen die Scheiben ? Meine Shimano sind runter und ich such was alternatives was definitiv länger hält.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (21. Juli 2021)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Taugen die Scheiben ? Meine Shimano sind runter und ich such was alternatives was definitiv länger hält.



Hm ja sind ganz gut. Finde denen fehlt dieser fiese Biss, den die Shimanoscheiben mit den H03C Belägen haben. Wenn du möchtest verkaufe ich dir meine zwei Scheiben, werde wohl wieder auf die Shimanoscheiben gehen, weil ich die Power will. Auch wenn mir das Geklingel und das ständige Verziehen auf den Sack gehen.


----------



## Dreamworks (21. Juli 2021)

Hmm falsche Antwort um etwas zu verkaufen    Klingt aber tatsächlich nicht so pralle. Mit klingeln hab ich null Probleme, ich nutze die N03A aber ich habe ja auch die 9120 und es sind Harz Beläge. Bissl weniger biss aber selbst im Schlamm kein mucks. Einzig die Scheiben puh! Waren nie top aber es ging so. Die neuen jetzt neu top aber halten einfach nix aus. Muss ich wohl mal weiter suchen.


----------



## Ben-HD (21. Juli 2021)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Hmm falsche Antwort um etwas zu verkaufen  Klingt aber tatsächlich nicht so pralle.


Haha, ja, ich hab da keinen Verkaufsdruck. Wenn du mal probieren willst meld dich per PN. Dann kannst damit mal rumrollern. Ich hab genug Bremsscheiben. Und die Slayer-Gemeinde muss auch ein bisschen zusammenhalten. So viele sind wir ja komischerweise nicht. Was mich wundert, weil das Bike einfach der Killer ist (ba da bum _tsss_)


----------



## Dreamworks (21. Juli 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Haha, ja, ich hab da keinen Verkaufsdruck. Wenn du mal probieren willst meld dich per PN. Dann kannst damit mal rumrollern. Ich hab genug Bremsscheiben. Und die Slayer-Gemeinde muss auch ein bisschen zusammenhalten. So viele sind wir ja komischerweise nicht. Was mich wundert, weil das Bike einfach der Killer ist (ba da bum _tsss_)


Stimmt, wobei ich letzte Woche in Serfaus 3 neue und einen Vorgänger bestaunen durfte. Witzigerweise auch ein kaputtes Santa naja aktuell ist Rocky irgendwie nicht so angesagt und das bei so nem geilen Bike


----------



## 2pi (21. Juli 2021)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Rocky irgendwie nicht so angesagt und das bei so nem geilen Bike


Jepp, das verstehe, wer will. OK, die Preise sind schon gesalzen. Aber so hat man wenigstens eines, das man eher selten trifft. Mein Rekord war bislang 3 auf einem Hänger im Vinschgau 

Die Scheiben habe ich ja auch drauf und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Der Biss kommt ja aus der Kombination der gesamten Anlage. Daher könntest du sie mit organischen Trickstuff Belägen probieren. Ich nehme halt die Power 840 für die Code.
Wären das die richtigen ?









						TRICKSTUFF Bremsbeläge 270 POWER organisch für Shimano XTR | Dura Ace, 24,50 €
					

TRICKSTUFF Bremsbeläge 270 POWER organisch für Shimano XTR | Dura Ace | Ultegra | RS 505 Die Trickstuff Bremsbeläge werden aus organischen Materialien herge




					r2-bike.com
				




Für etwas weniger Biss die ohne "Power":








						TRICKSTUFF Bremsbeläge 260 STANDARD organisch für Shimano XTR | XT | , 22,50 €
					

TRICKSTUFF Bremsbeläge 260 STANDARD organisch für Shimano XTR | XT | Saint | Zee | Deore  | Tektro | TRP Die Trickstuff Bremsbeläge werden aus organischen M




					r2-bike.com
				




Müsste man halt nur irgendwo lieferbar finden


----------



## Ben-HD (21. Juli 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Jepp, das verstehe, wer will. OK, die Preise sind schon gesalzen. Aber so hat man wenigstens eines, das man eher selten trifft. Mein Rekord war bislang 3 auf einem Hänger im Vinschgau
> 
> Die Scheiben habe ich ja auch drauf und bin sehr zufrieden damit.
> Der Biss kommt ja aus der Kombination der gesamten Anlage. Daher könntest du sie mit organischen Trickstuff Belägen probieren. Ich nehme halt die Power 840 für die Code.
> ...


Ich denke, dass die Performance mit den Trickstuff Belägen nochmal besser werden würde. Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich die Haltbarkeit der Power Beläge absolut abtörnt. Mein Freund Mat hat die in seiner Code und ist von der Bremsleistung sehr angetan. Gefühlt wechselt der aber alle 6 Wochen die Beläge vorne und hinten. Die Shimano Metallbeläge halten um ein Vielfaches länger und bieten ähnliche Leistung. Da gehts mir nicht so sehr ums Geld, eher um Verschleiß und Verfügbarkeit (aktuell wie bei anderen Herstellern auch unterirdisch).

Der Grund die dicken Trickstuff Dächle HD zu verbauen war ja eigentlich, dass ich keine verzogenen Scheiben mehr wollte. Die vordere Dächle ist jetzt auch schon etwas krumm, was man ganz prima an einem wiederkehrenden "tsching tsching tsching" hört. Keine Ahnung wieso, muss an mir liegen. Ich glaub ich bin zu doof.


----------



## 2pi (21. Juli 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass die Performance mit den Trickstuff Belägen nochmal besser werden würde. Aber ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass mich die Haltbarkeit der Power Beläge absolut abtörnt. Mein Freund Mat hat die in seiner Code und ist von der Bremsleistung sehr angetan. Gefühlt wechselt der aber alle 6 Wochen die Beläge vorne und hinten. Die Shimano Metallbeläge halten um ein Vielfaches länger und bieten ähnliche Leistung. Da gehts mir nicht so sehr ums Geld, eher um Verschleiß und Verfügbarkeit (aktuell wie bei anderen Herstellern auch unterirdisch).
> 
> Der Grund die dicken Trickstuff Dächle HD zu verbauen war ja eigentlich, dass ich keine verzogenen Scheiben mehr wollte. Die vordere Dächle ist jetzt auch schon etwas krumm, was man ganz prima an einem wiederkehrenden "tsching tsching tsching" hört. Keine Ahnung wieso, muss an mir liegen. Ich glaub ich bin zu doof.


Ja gut, wenn man jeden Tag in den Alpen oder im Park ballert, halten die Beläge etwa 7 bis 10 Tage. Dafür sind sie ruhig und quietschen bei Nässe auch nur kurz.
Kann man sicherlich auch andere Hersteller wählen (Koolstop, SwissStop etc). Ich halte die Resin Pads halt für suboptimal an so einem Bike.
Sinter braucht mehr Temp. und macht je nach Hersteller ein kratziges Gefühl.

Meine Scheiben verziehen sich nicht und zing, zing gibt es auch nicht (bzw. nur, solange starke Querkräfte auf das Hinterrad einwirken; vielleicht auch vorne, jedenfalls nicht bei geradeaus). Ganz plan ist keine Scheibe. Da kann man nur den Sattel sauber ausrichten, ggf. mit Helferlein:






						Hayes "Feel'r Gage" Werkzeug zum Ausrichten des Bremssattels
					

Hayes ▶ Das handliche Feel'r Gage Werkzeug, erleichtert die Ausrichtung der Bremsbeläge auf jedem hydraulischen Bremssattel.




					www.bike24.de
				




oder zu sowas greifen:








						BBB CYCLING Werkzeug Richtwerkzeug für Bremsscheiben DiscStraight BTL, 12,50 €
					

BBB Werkzeug Richtwerkzeug für Bremsscheiben DiscStraight BTL-74 Mit diesem Tool können verbogene Bremsscheiben wieder schonend begradigt werden, sowie drei




					r2-bike.com


----------



## Dreamworks (22. Juli 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Ja gut, wenn man jeden Tag in den Alpen oder im Park ballert, halten die Beläge etwa 7 bis 10 Tage. Dafür sind sie ruhig und quietschen bei Nässe auch nur kurz.
> Kann man sicherlich auch andere Hersteller wählen (Koolstop, SwissStop etc). Ich halte die Resin Pads halt für suboptimal an so einem Bike.
> Sinter braucht mehr Temp. und macht je nach Hersteller ein kratziges Gefühl.
> 
> ...


Grundsätzlich halte ich Resin auch nicht unbedingt für das optimale. Muss aber sagen das meine N03A wirklich gut sind. Dosierbarkeit und Geräusche sind Top Bremskräfte etwas weniger aber ausreichend. Größte Problem dürfte sein das die an die eh schon dünne Scheibe noch mehr Hitze geben und eben weniger ableiten.  Evtl. Tausche ich die neuen Bremsscheiben einfach mal gegen die alten, die hielten auf jeden Fall länger.


----------



## Ben-HD (3. August 2021)

Grüße aus Sölden!

der kürzlich salamisierte Dissector hat den Nene Trail heute leider nicht überlebt. Das geflickte Loch ist weiter aufgerissen. Nach der Doppelresalamisierung hab ichs bis ins Tal geschafft, aber ich denke, das Ding ist durch. Ich hab in den letzten 3 Jahren nicht so sehr viel Glück mit Maxxis Hinterreifen gehabt. Vor Ort habe ich einen mitgebrachten Conti Kaiser Protection Apex aufgeschnallt, der lief vor dem Maxxis Experiment auch zuverlässig. Für Shuttletage werde ich mir nochmal einen Kaiser Apex fürs Vorderrad besorgen.
Das Slayer läuft sonst sehr gut. Gerade auf dem rumpeligen Zeug machts viel Spaß. Die Murmelbahnen hier in Sölden taugen mir nicht so sehr. Morgen wollen wir wieder ein bisschen schwarzes Endurozeug auskundschaften. Fällig ist allerdings nach weniger als 1000 km die Kette. Nicht unbedingt die Ausgeburt der Haltbarkeit. Aber es war auch nichts Hochwertiges.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dreamworks (3. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Grüße aus Sölden!
> 
> der kürzlich salamisierte Dissector hat den Nene Trail heute leider nicht überlebt. Das geflickte Loch ist weiter aufgerissen. Nach der Doppelresalamisierung hab ichs bis ins Tal geschafft, aber ich denke, das Ding ist durch. Ich hab in den letzten 3 Jahren nicht so sehr viel Glück mit Maxxis Hinterreifen gehabt. Vor Ort habe ich einen mitgebrachten Conti Kaiser Protection Apex aufgeschnallt, der lief vor dem Maxxis Experiment auch zuverlässig. Für Shuttletage werde ich mir nochmal einen Kaiser Apex fürs Vorderrad besorgen.
> Das Slayer läuft sonst sehr gut. Gerade auf dem rumpeligen Zeug machts viel Spaß. Die Murmelbahnen hier in Sölden taugen mir nicht so sehr. Morgen wollen wir wieder ein bisschen schwarzes Endurozeug auskundschaften. Fällig ist allerdings nach weniger als 1000 km die Kette. Nicht unbedingt die Ausgeburt der Haltbarkeit. Aber es war auch nichts Hochwertiges.
> ...


Wenn ich nen Fahrradladen aufmachen würde, dann bestimmt bei dir in der Nähe   Dein Materialmord ey  Allerdings hat der Nene Trail durchaus potential jeden Reifen zu zerstören, immer ne Sache wie man fährt und man Glück oder Pech hat. Hattest den Dissector in Exo+ Oder DD zerstört? Glaub als DH gibts den auch noch
Ansonsten ist Sölden eher nix für dich, ab nach Nauders um Material zu morden.


----------



## Ben-HD (3. August 2021)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Wenn ich nen Fahrradladen aufmachen würde, dann bestimmt bei dir in der Nähe   Dein Materialmord ey  Allerdings hat der Nene Trail durchaus potential jeden Reifen zu zerstören, immer ne Sache wie man fährt und man Glück oder Pech hat. Hattest den Dissector in Exo+ Oder DD zerstört? Glaub als DH gibts den auch noch
> Ansonsten ist Sölden eher nix für dich, ab nach Nauders um Material zu morden.


Ich nehme dein Lob als Materialslayer gerne an 😜

Der Dissector war ein Exo. Anscheinend komme ich damit aber nicht mehr davon. Ich habe den Exo genutzt, weil ich einen leichten Reifen wollte. Das scheint für mich nicht so sehr zu funktionieren. Vielleicht probiere ich mal Dissector oder DHR2 in double down? Schauen wir mal, wie lange der Kaiser hinten diesmal durchhält. Die ersten Wochen gabs nichts zu mosern damit.

Für die Fahrwerksinteressierten: ich bin jetzt etwas schneller am Rebound am Dämpfer gegangen. Auch lsc an Dämpfer und Gabel habe ich rausgedreht. An der Gabel war ich erst bei 9/18, aber das reicht mir nicht so recht. Ich taste gerade meinen Weg wieder runter Richtung mehr Dämpfung. Gerade stehts bei 8/18.


----------



## 2pi (3. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Der Dissector war ein Exo.


Das ist, wie mit FlipFlops wandern gehen


----------



## Dreamworks (4. August 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Das ist, wie mit FlipFlops wandern gehen


Ich fürchte, mit DD FlipFlops würde Ben es sogar versuchen  
Aber Exo und Nene sagt es eigentlich schon …. Ne ne   Wobei Exo+ nicht wirklich viel besser ist.


----------



## Ben-HD (4. August 2021)

Exo+ taugt auch nicht wirklich finde ich. Ich sehe da keinen Mehrwert zu einem Exo.
Wobei ja nicht der Nene den Dissector gekillt hat, sondern ein Heimtrail in Neckarsteinach. Nene hat ihn nur endgekillt sozusagen 😄

@Kriesel lacht sich hier neben mir schon kaputt, dass ihr beiden mich wegen der Karkasse disst. Aber ja, jetzt erst mit Herr Kaiser und dann vielleicht ein Doppel-D-Körbchen.


----------



## xMARTINx (4. August 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Das ist, wie mit FlipFlops wandern gehen


Zu gut 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (6. August 2021)

Zurück aus Österreich, einfach ein schöner Flecken Erde. Sölden war so lala. Der Ort ist nicht so schön, viel Verkehr auf der Durchreise und damit verbundener Lärm. Die Trails waren öfter etwas langweilig. Die Erkenntnis, dass ich nicht zur Zielgruppe in dieser Art Bike Park gehöre, kam relativ fix. Meine Highlights und Empfehlungen für Naturtrailfans:

Leiterbergtrail








						Leiterberg Trail Trail at Bike Republic Sölden
					

A technically demanding nature trail with several flowing sections is waiting for all freeriding aficionados in Hochsölden. It travels through the lovely forests of the Bike...




					www.trailforks.com
				




Nenetrail








						Nene Trail Trail at Bike Republic Sölden
					

The term




					www.trailforks.com
				




Nach Bodenegg, allerdings mit Einschränkung, da recht kurz und das obere eingezeichnete Stück ist Müll.








						Nach Bodenegg Trail at Bike Republic Sölden
					

Underground can be partly wet; at some points, you might get out of the saddle and push the bike




					www.trailforks.com
				




Kühtrainschlucht








						Kühtrainschlucht Trail Trail at Bike Republic Sölden
					

In long past times the ravine of Kühtrainschlucht was the only connecting trail between Sölden and Zwieselstein. Today the route is used by active sportsmen of all ages,...




					www.trailforks.com
				




Wir sind dann einen halben Tag früher abgereist, weil wir alle interessanten Sachen mindestens einmal unter die Räder genommen hatten. Da am Fernpass asozialer Verkehr herrschte, bogen wir kurzhand in Lermoos ab. Mein Wingman las kürzlich darüber in einer Bike Beilage und wir hatten mehr Bock auf biken als im Auto zu sitzen. Wer mal Schrott erleben will, der fährt die „Freeride“ Strecke. Echt schlecht. Wer aber mal was Imposantes mit dem Bike erleben möchte, der sollte Blindseetrail unf Blindseetrail lower fahren. Wow!









						Blindseetrail Trail at Tiroler Zugspitz Arena
					

Official and legal shared trail.




					www.trailforks.com
				




Für euch Mitlesende ein paar Impressionen in Bildform zum Abschluss.


----------



## Dreamworks (6. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Zurück aus Österreich, einfach ein schöner Flecken Erde. Sölden war so lala. Der Ort ist nicht so schön, viel Verkehr auf der Durchreise und damit verbundener Lärm. Die Trails waren öfter etwas langweilig. Die Erkenntnis, dass ich nicht zur Zielgruppe in dieser Art Bike Park gehöre, kam relativ fix. Meine Highlights und Empfehlungen für Naturtrailfans:
> 
> Leiterbergtrail
> 
> ...


Super Bilder, bin irgendwie erleichtert das dein Slayer noch vollständig erscheint   
Lermoos oha hab ich vor 2 Jahren gemacht da war außer Blindsee Trail eigentlich nur Schrott.

Die Bilder zeigen ja leider das der Sommer dieses Jahr einfach zum 🤮 ist.


----------



## 2pi (6. August 2021)

Wenn das so weiter geht, brauche ich auch noch so einen Dirtlej 
Hmmm, ich glaube, Du hast mich gerade auf eine Idee gebracht


----------



## Ben-HD (6. August 2021)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> Super Bilder, bin irgendwie erleichtert das dein Slayer noch vollständig erscheint
> Lermoos oha hab ich vor 2 Jahren gemacht da war außer Blindsee Trail eigentlich nur Schrott.
> 
> Die Bilder zeigen ja leider das der Sommer dieses Jahr einfach zum 🤮 ist.



Naja, bisschen Schwund is ja immer  Sommerwetter hin oder her, die letzten Jahre wars mitunter sauheiß. Da hab ich lieber mal Schmuddelwedder. Gegen Regen und Kälte kannst du dich anziehen, gegen Hitze nicht so. Läuft dein Brenner noch und gibts schon Änderungen in der Konfiguration?



2pi schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht, brauche ich auch noch so einen Dirtlej
> Hmmm, ich glaube, Du hast mich gerade auf eine Idee gebracht



Der Lange ist gut, den kann man an den Beinen abzippen. Wenn dir schnell warm wird, dann ist der Dirtlej manchen zu warm. Aber so viele Belüftungsöffnungen wie da eingebaut sind, kann man da sicher seine Wohlfühltemperatur herstellen.

Ein bisschen noch zum Slayer. Ich habs heute ziemlich weit zerlegt und das war auch zwingend nötig!

Zunächst war Generalputz angesagt und dann ging es ans Hinterrad. Hier der Hope Freilauf vorher und nachher.









Die XT Kassette erstrahlt auch wieder in Glanz:





Da ich beim letzten großen Service schon die Lager wieder gängig machen musste, dachte ich mir, die würden vielleicht nun hinüber sein. Tatsächlich waren die fest. Ich glaube allerdings, dass ich die selbst hingerichtet habe, da ich die mit zuviel Vorspannung montiert habe. Die großen Lager unten bekommen 17 nm und alle anderen nur 8. Da lag ich mit "gut handfest" wohl deutlich drüber. Also raus damit.







Und wieder rein damit! Die Lagersitze unten sind recht üppig, bei der Umlenkung habe ich selbige ausbauen müssen um die Lager einzupressen.











Die beiden Lager ganz oben konnte ich nicht tauschen, da ich keine mehr im Fundus hatte. Die kommen die Tage von CQ und werden dann getauscht.

Eine neue Deore-Kette gab es auch noch. Ob die wieder 900 km hält?




Zum Abschluss noch die seit Kauf fehlenden shuttle guards, gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## PORTEX77 (6. August 2021)

Kurz mal zwischengrätschen,sorry

 was zu den Pedalen:
seitens OneUp sollen die zu den Carbonkurbeln von Sram inkompatibel sein, ist bekannt, warum?
Bzw. ist irgendwas nachteiliges erkennbar bei der Montage?🤔


----------



## xMARTINx (7. August 2021)

Die Nabe hast aber schon länger nicht mehr sauber gemacht 😜 

In Sölden soll es doch inzwischen echt gute Trails geben hab ich gehört, war noch nie dort aber hab da glaub mal Videos gesehen


----------



## 2pi (7. August 2021)

Dirtlej ist bestellt. Hoffe, das Teil hat sie gleiche Wirkung wie der Regenschirm, den man mitnimmt, damit es nicht regnet...gebe zu, ein Sonnenscheinfahrer zu sein 

Wieso ne Deore Kette ?

Die Shuttle Guards habe ich am Stück verlegt, damit nichts dazwischen fliegen kann. Assegai wirft gerne auch mal größere Brocken durch die Gegend. Ansonsten sie die Teile super, genau wie der Kettenstrebenschutz.

Welches Schaltwerk steckt denn gerade in deinem bunten Antriebsstrauß ?
Schlage mich gerade mit dem XT Schaltwerk herum, allerdings am Jeffsy (ist aber auch am Slayer verbaut). Es fing mit der hängenden Kupplung an (nach 1,5 Jahren). Das ist erst mal kein Problem. Aber gestern festgestellt, daß der Hebel völlig kaputt ist (verdreht wie Korkenzieher und krumm). Keine Ahnung, wie das gegeangen sein soll


----------



## Dreamworks (7. August 2021)

Hab den Schutz auch am Stück verlegt, ist sehr brauchbar ! Die Deore Kette macht bei Ben definitiv Sinn! Die hat soviel Stahl, genau das richtige    Im Ernst, ich fahre aktuell die XTR Kette aber nur weil sie anstandslos getauscht wurde. Leichtbau an der Kette mhm meine Ersatzkette ist ne XT, die sollte auch stabiler sein.

An meinem Slayer wird sich noch was ändern jo. Dauert aber noch ein bisschen, da jetzt erstmal Sonnenurlaub in Dubai mit der Family ansteht. Danach soll es nochmal nach Austria gehen. Weiß aber noch nicht ob Nauders, Saalbach, Sölden mhm 

Den Dirtlej habe ich in Serfaus des Öfteren gesehen und sah ziemlich praktisch aus, da muss ich auch mal überlegen.


----------



## Ben-HD (7. August 2021)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Kurz mal zwischengrätschen,sorry
> 
> was zu den Pedalen:
> seitens OneUp sollen die zu den Carbonkurbeln von Sram inkompatibel sein, ist bekannt, warum?
> Bzw. ist irgendwas nachteiliges erkennbar bei der Montage?🤔



Moin! Du hast bei den CFK Kurbeln diese crankboots drauf. Die Öffnung derer ist zu klein für das wulstige Lagergehäuse der OneUp Pedale. Du kannst die boots aber ausdremeln, so wie bei mir. Schieße dir nachher mal ein Foto.



xMARTINx schrieb:


> Die Nabe hast aber schon länger nicht mehr sauber gemacht 😜
> 
> In Sölden soll es doch inzwischen echt gute Trails geben hab ich gehört, war noch nie dort aber hab da glaub mal Videos gesehen



Ja, irgendwann im späten Winter habe ich nochmal die Dichtung getauscht (war eine gebrauchte Nabe). Also circa 5 Monate vielleicht. Anscheinend muss man da bei Schietwetter öfter ran, leider. Schraubbarkeit der Hope Nabe ist ja wirklich gut. Sonst bin ich damit auch zufrieden. Das Einzige was mich reizen würde, wäre eine leise Onyx Nabe. Aber nicht für die hier zu Lande angebotenen 600 €.

Sölden, naja, kommt auch immer drauf an, worauf zu Bock hast. Wenn du auf geshapedte Murmelbahnen stehst mit Anliegern, Kickern und Pseudosteinfeldern, dann ist das da schon nett!



2pi schrieb:


> Dirtlej ist bestellt. Hoffe, das Teil hat sie gleiche Wirkung wie der Regenschirm, den man mitnimmt, damit es nicht regnet...gebe zu, ein Sonnenscheinfahrer zu sein
> 
> Wieso ne Deore Kette ?
> 
> ...



Die Deore Kette hin noch in der Garasch. Will erstmal mein vorhandenes Zeugs aufbrauchen, weil ich sonst zum absoluten Teilehorter werde. Ich meine XT und XTR waren nicht verfügbar bei der letzten Bestelung, daher die Billige. Mich würde aber mal die Laufleistung einer XT oder XTR interessieren. Bei Sram halten die X01 und XX Ketten ja sehr lange.

Das Schaltwerk ist ein Deore. Mein XT hatte das selbe wie deins: steckte fest beim Schalten. Habe es dann eingeschickt zu B24, die dann zu Paul Lange. Kurioserweise kam das als Rückmeldung:


(...) *vielen Dank für Ihre E-Mail. Wir haben Ihr Schaltwerk vom Hersteller erhalten. Seitens Shimano bzw. Paul Lange konnte hier kein direkter Defekt festgestellt werden. Ich würde Ihnen die Notiz direkt mal hier kopieren:

"Schaltwerk montiert und auf Funktion geprüft. Funktion gegeben. Kettenstabilisator geprüft, kein Fehler feststellbar. Kettenstabilisator auf Kulanz gefettet, eingestellt und beschädigten Deckel ersetzt. Es ist kein Materialfehler erkennbar. Schwaltwerk geht zurück."

Entsprechend wird das Schaltwerk nun fertig für den Rückversand gemacht und in kürze an Sie versendet.


Mit besten Grüßen

Benjamin Belger

Bike24 Service Team*

Sehr kurios. Das hängt jetzt an der Wand als Ersatz... Welchen Hebel meinst du, die Kupplung?



Dreamworks schrieb:


> Hab den Schutz auch am Stück verlegt, ist sehr brauchbar ! Die Deore Kette macht bei Ben definitiv Sinn! Die hat soviel Stahl, genau das richtige    Im Ernst, ich fahre aktuell die XTR Kette aber nur weil sie anstandslos getauscht wurde. Leichtbau an der Kette mhm meine Ersatzkette ist ne XT, die sollte auch stabiler sein.
> 
> An meinem Slayer wird sich noch was ändern jo. Dauert aber noch ein bisschen, da jetzt erstmal Sonnenurlaub in Dubai mit der Family ansteht. Danach soll es nochmal nach Austria gehen. Weiß aber noch nicht ob Nauders, Saalbach, Sölden mhm
> 
> Den Dirtlej habe ich in Serfaus des Öfteren gesehen und sah ziemlich praktisch aus, da muss ich auch mal überlegen.



In AT würde ich eher Sölden oder Saalbach mit Familie machen denke ich. Sölden hat halt auch den Aqua Dome ums Eck. In Saalbach weiß ich nicht, was man da sonst anstellen kann. Nauders war ich nicht.

Der Dirtlej ist wirklich klasse. Bin ja den Winter durchgefahren, und der Dirtlej mit Schneeboots haben echt die Wende gebracht. Sonst hatte ich immer schnell nasse Kleidung und dann wurde es mit fortlaufender Fahrtzeit echt hässlich.


----------



## Dreamworks (7. August 2021)

Zur Laufleistung kann ich wenig sagen die XTR Kette am Enduro ist gerissen das war KM mäßig nix da muss man warten. Am CC Bike läuft die jetzt rund 430 km ohne Probleme.

War in Österreich schon an allen Orten, Nauders find ich eigentlich immer noch absolut top. Wenn das Wetter aber Mist ist und viel Regen dabei ist, finde ich einige Trails halt echt grenzwertig durch die vielen nassen Wurzeln. Ach mal sehen, gibt genug Auswahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (7. August 2021)

So sieht meine Nabe nach nem Jahr ohne Pflege nicht aus, aber stimmt, zum Glück ist da bei Hope schnell und easy gemacht. 
Ne Murmelbahnen ist so das letzte was ich mag. Aber so abseits der Mainstreamstrecken gibt's wohl noch mehr, Fernar Trail ist schon hart, Nene Trail hatte ich Mal gesehen, gibt's wohl so bisschen was. Aber wie gesagt, war selbst nie dort


----------



## 2pi (7. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Die Deore Kette hin noch in der Garasch. Will erstmal mein vorhandenes Zeugs aufbrauchen, weil ich sonst zum absoluten Teilehorter werde. Ich meine XT und XTR waren nicht verfügbar bei der letzten Bestelung, daher die Billige. Mich würde aber mal die Laufleistung einer XT oder XTR interessieren. Bei Sram halten die X01 und XX Ketten ja sehr lange.


Habe die XT Kette auf dem Jeffsy seit ebenfalls 1,5 Jahren. Kein nennenswerter Verschleiß bislang.


Ben-HD schrieb:


> Das Schaltwerk ist ein Deore. Mein XT hatte das selbe wie deins: steckte fest beim Schalten. Habe es dann eingeschickt zu B24, die dann zu Paul Lange.


Das scheinen alle 12er Werke zu haben. Irgendwie verflüchtigt sich das Fett.
Probiere jetzt das präventiv beim Slayer:






Habe das dafür vorgesehene Fett von Shimano kommen lassen, um zu sehen/fühlen, wie es geschaffen ist.
Motorex Bike Grease 2000 sollte aber auch gehen.



Ben-HD schrieb:


> Welchen Hebel meinst du, die Kupplung?


Kupplungshebel.


Ben-HD schrieb:


> Das Einzige was mich reizen würde, wäre eine leise Onyx Nabe. Aber nicht für die hier zu Lande angebotenen 600 €.


Das kommt für deine Abnehmkur aber gar nicht gut, Das Teil ist schwer


----------



## PORTEX77 (7. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Moin! Du hast bei den CFK Kurbeln diese crankboots drauf. Die Öffnung derer ist zu klein für das wulstige Lagergehäuse der OneUp Pedale. Du kannst die boots aber ausdremeln, so wie bei mir. Schieße dir nachher mal ein Foto.


Danke für deine Rückmeldung ✌️
Wenn es nur um die Boots geht, weiß ich Bescheid, Foto nicht nötig, aber danke fürs Angebot 🙂


----------



## mrwulf (7. August 2021)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> An meinem Slayer wird sich noch was ändern jo. Dauert aber noch ein bisschen, da jetzt erstmal Sonnenurlaub in Dubai mit der Family ansteht. Danach soll es nochmal nach Austria gehen. Weiß aber noch nicht ob Nauders, Saalbach, Sölden mhm





Dreamworks schrieb:


> Hab den Schutz auch am Stück verlegt, ist sehr brauchbar ! Die Deore Kette macht bei Ben definitiv Sinn! Die hat soviel Stahl, genau das richtige    Im Ernst, ich fahre aktuell die XTR Kette aber nur weil sie anstandslos getauscht wurde. Leichtbau an der Kette mhm meine Ersatzkette ist ne XT, die sollte auch stabiler sein.
> 
> An meinem Slayer wird sich noch was ändern jo. Dauert aber noch ein bisschen, da jetzt erstmal Sonnenurlaub in Dubai mit der Family ansteht. Danach soll es nochmal nach Austria gehen. Weiß aber noch nicht ob Nauders, Saalbach, Sölden mhm
> 
> Den Dirtlej habe ich in Serfaus des Öfteren gesehen und sah ziemlich praktisch aus, da muss ich auch mal überlegen.


Geh nach Nauders….3 Länder Enduro Trails sind traumhaft. Da wird einem nicht langweilig. Bin ab 23.8. ebenso ein paar Tage dort.


----------



## metalbks (7. August 2021)

Schicker Faden hier.

Hat einer Eurer Händler noch ein XL in Carbon stehen ?

Meins habe ich für ein Altitude verkauft...werde damit aber nicht so richtig warm. Ist mir zu Race Lastig.


----------



## Ben-HD (7. August 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Habe die XT Kette auf dem Jeffsy seit ebenfalls 1,5 Jahren. Kein nennenswerter Verschleiß bislang.
> 
> Das scheinen alle 12er Werke zu haben. Irgendwie verflüchtigt sich das Fett.
> Probiere jetzt das präventiv beim Slayer:
> ...


Kupplungsservice hat bei mir gar nicht geholfen leider. Hatte es ganz auseinander, gesäubert und dann gefettet. Vielleicht klappts ja bei dir.

Abnehmkur, hm, ja, hab ja mein Ziel erreicht. Vielleicht kommt ja jetzt die Massephase.


----------



## Ben-HD (7. August 2021)

metalbks schrieb:


> Schicker Faden hier.
> 
> Hat einer Eurer Händler noch ein XL in Carbon stehen ?
> 
> Meins habe ich für ein Altitude verkauft...werde damit aber nicht so richtig warm. Ist mir zu Race Lastig.


Alte Info vom 15.3., aber:
[email protected] hatte noch M und XL auf Lager.



> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu Hermann Rauch von Radlereck:



> Moin Benjamin,
> 
> sieht leider nicht gut aus, 2020-er SLAYER gibt es höchstens noch in S oder XL - C1 = rot/schwarz
> 
> ...



•  Email:    [email protected]
•  Telefon:  09375 8095  Montags von 14.00.- 18.00 - Freitags von 10.00 - 18.00 - Samstags von 10.00 - 13.00 Uhr

   oder: aber nur in wirklich dringend Fällen:  01754017169
•  Homepage:  https://www.radlereck.de/kontakt/

Da gings aber um 2020 in rot. Denke 2021 kannst du einfach so bestellen, also das bronze und blaue Slayer.


----------



## Ben-HD (7. August 2021)

Dreamworks schrieb:


> grenzwertig durch die vielen nassen Wurzeln


Bin plötzlich stark interessiert


----------



## 2pi (7. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Bin plötzlich stark interessiert


Ist scheiße da, kommt nicht 
3 Länder Trail.







Vom Elven Trail habe ich komischerweise keine Bilder (fahre ich aber selber nur wenn halbwegs trocken).
Wer es sich konditionell und technisch besorgen will, fährt die Plattwegrunde. Ist teilweise blau gekennzeichnet. Stimmt aber schon länger nicht mehr. Ist teilweise dunkelst rot und kostet Körner.
Gehe wieder Mitte Sep.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (7. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Kupplungsservice hat bei mir gar nicht geholfen leider. Hatte es ganz auseinander, gesäubert und dann gefettet. Vielleicht klappts ja bei dir.


Komisch, Paul Lange hatte ja nix anderes gemacht 
Man wird sehen.


----------



## metalbks (7. August 2021)

Danke Dir. Da hau ich mal 2 Mails raus. Vll habe ich ja Glück.

Das mit den hängen bleibenden Käfigen ist in den ersten Serien der 12Fach XT und SLX bekannt. Kann Dir den ganzen Mist zam reissen. Das bekommt man durchaus auch komplett ersetzt.

Ist irgendwie schlecht / nicht abgedichtet.

Im Normalfall bekommt man es wieder gängig mit viel Kriechöl (einwirken lassen) und danach ordentlich Fett rein.

Die neuen Serien haben das wohl nichtmehr.


----------



## 2pi (8. August 2021)

metalbks schrieb:


> Die neuen Serien haben das wohl nichtmehr.


Woher stammt die Info ?


----------



## Ben-HD (8. August 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Habe die XT Kette auf dem Jeffsy seit ebenfalls 1,5 Jahren. Kein nennenswerter Verschleiß bislang.
> 
> Das scheinen alle 12er Werke zu haben. Irgendwie verflüchtigt sich das Fett.
> Probiere jetzt das präventiv beim Slayer:
> ...


Du hast es verflucht 👻


----------



## 2pi (8. August 2021)

Oh shit !  Ich war's nicht 
Mein Cage hat die Kette aber umgeworfen. Sind hing dann nur durch.
Bei dir bewegt sich seitlich nix.


----------



## Ben-HD (8. August 2021)

War beim eingeschickten XT genau gleich. Nun ist guter Rat teuer. Nachgefettet war es bereits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (9. August 2021)

Wie gesagt, wenn nur die Kupplung hängt, geht das Umwerfen dennoch. Es fehlt nur der Längszug auf der Kette.
Bei dir hat die seitliche Feder keine Chance, den Cage nach außen zu bewegen; als wäre der Zug fest.


----------



## Ben-HD (10. August 2021)

Habs im ausgebauten Zustand geprüft. Der Zug geht seidenweich durch die Hülle, der Schalthebel verrichtet seinen Dienst ordentlich und man kann das Schaltwerk problemlos von Hand querschieben.
Hab jetzt ein SLX eingebaut. Bisschen ernüchternd.


----------



## 2pi (11. August 2021)

Meine XT läuft wieder wie sie soll mit neuem Hebel und gefettet


----------



## trischi24 (12. August 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Meine XT läuft wieder wie sie soll mit neuem Hebel und gefettet


Also Schaltwerk OK, aber Trigger defekt?


----------



## 2pi (12. August 2021)

trischi24 schrieb:


> Also Schaltwerk OK, aber Trigger defekt?


Kupplung vom Schaltwerk war trocken und hing und Kupplungshebel war stark verbogen.


----------



## Ben-HD (12. August 2021)

Bike24 bittet mich nun, das Schaltwerk einzusenden. Mal sehen was draus wird.

Mein aktuelles Projekt ist ein 2. Laufradsatz. So bestücke ich dann einen mit Park Reifen und einen mit Trailpellen. Die Naben habe ich von meinem geschlachteten Bronson geklaut. Die Ringe sind wieder Newmen SL A.30 geworden, da diese wirklich richtig stabil scheinen und auch ein gutes Gewicht mitbringen.

Nur die lauten Kleber gefallen mir so gar nicht. Also habe ich mal was gewagt und die Felgenkleber abgebeizt. @Kriesel hat mir das empfohlen und ich denke, es hat ganz gut funktioniert.


----------



## Kriesel (19. August 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Das ist, wie mit FlipFlops wandern gehen



Mit Flip Flops im Hochgebirge


----------



## Ben-HD (19. August 2021)

Unfuckingfahrbar.


----------



## Ben-HD (23. August 2021)

Der Kaiser Apex, angebliches Gewicht 1395 g. Gewogen knapp u 1200 g. Unfahrbar? Ich werds herausfinden.


----------



## Ben-HD (23. August 2021)

Voraussichtlich auf diesem netten Ding und der Hilfe von Sheldon Brown:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrwulf (23. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Voraussichtlich auf diesem netten Ding und der Hilfe von Sheldon Brown:
> Anhang anzeigen 1327425


😂 Du hast eindeutig zu viel Freizeit.


----------



## Ben-HD (23. August 2021)

Hör ich irgendwie öfter, muss was dran sein?

(Einspeichen statt meditieren...)


----------



## Ben-HD (24. August 2021)

Ich finds einfach gut.


----------



## Ben-HD (24. August 2021)

Und schon fertig. Schade. Was bauen wir jetzt?







Wie geht ihr eigentlich aktuell mit dem Lieferengpass bei Kassetten um? Man kann ja nur noch Zeugs im Preisbereich über 230 € kaufen aktuell.


----------



## Kriesel (24. August 2021)

Langfristig planen und einen Rahmen bestellen, der noch länger braucht 🙈


----------



## mrwulf (24. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Und schon fertig. Schade. Was bauen wir jetzt?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1328035Anhang anzeigen 1328036
> 
> Wie geht ihr eigentlich aktuell mit dem Lieferengpass bei Kassetten um? Man kann ja nur noch Zeugs im Preisbereich über 230 € kaufen aktuell.


Sind das die Carbon Felgen? Oder entlabelte Alu? Bei welchen Gewicht bis Du final gelandet?


----------



## Ben-HD (24. August 2021)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Langfristig planen und einen Rahmen bestellen, der noch länger braucht 🙈



Du 🦊!



mrwulf schrieb:


> Sind das die Carbon Felgen? Oder entlabelte Alu? Bei welchen Gewicht bis Du final gelandet?


SL A.30 ohne die lauten Newmen Kleber. Gewicht für die Felgen mit den Hoffnung Naben ist 1036 hinten und knapp unter 900 vorne. Geht sicherlich leichter, aber die halten wenigstens.


----------



## Erroll (24. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr eigentlich aktuell mit dem Lieferengpass bei Kassetten um? Man kann ja nur noch Zeugs im Preisbereich über 230 € kaufen aktuell.


Ich habe bei R2 eigentlich immer bekommen, was ich wollte. Dauert halt mal 4 Wochen. Meistens geht's dann aber doch schneller als angegeben/erwartet.


----------



## 2pi (24. August 2021)

Na wenigstens hast du 32 Speichen verbaut. Sonst hättest du bald, was Neues zu bauen 
Ist das Dein Material für den LR-Bau mit Tensiometer usw ?
Ich glaube, irgendwann baue ich auch selber auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (24. August 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Na wenigstens hast du 32 Speichen verbaut. Sonst hättest du bald, was Neues zu bauen
> Ist das Dein Material für den LR-Bau mit Tensiometer usw ?
> Ich glaube, irgendwann baue ich auch selber auf.


Mein Material ist nur der Ständer von Park Tool und ein Nippeltwister von Park Tool (der Schwatte). Tensiometer... hab mich belesen und das Park Tool tool taugt nix anscheinend. Die anderen Dinger von DT Swiss kosten knapp 500 Schleifen. Sheldon Brown sagt: braucht man nicht als Laie. Ich hab jetzt 4 oder 5 Laufräder selbst gefrickelt und nur einmal Schiffbruch erlitten, weil ich viel zu lose Speichenspannung hatte. Die Laufräder mit viel Spannung halten top. Ich bin aber auch nur interessierter Laie, aber ich finde den Ansatz von Sheldon Brown gut, nicht alles kaputt zu denken und es stramm fertig zu machen und zu fahren. Die Felgen die so ein Einspeichautomat ausspuckt sind sicher runder, gerader, toller... Auch die Dinger die ich von Hexenwerk damals fertig montiert gekauft habe waren tip top. Halten tun meine aber auch genau so bislang. Von daher alles im grünen Bereich glaube ich  

Vielleicht kommt man mit 28 Speichen weg, das kann sein. Vorne wohl eher als hinten. Ich hab auch noch keine Vordere zu Kleinholz verarbeitet, nur Hintere. Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass ne gute Carbonfelge auch mit 28 Speichen stabil läuft (bis es knack macht ). Habs aber nicht probiert, weil der Gewichtsunterschied wirklich sehr gering ist. Und wenn die CFK Felge bricht, dann is eben meist sofort Ende. Habe viel drüber gegrübelt, aber ich muss das aktuell nicht haben.


----------



## Ben-HD (24. August 2021)

Schau, der hier:








						PARK TOOL Nippelspanner SW-0 3,2 mm | 0,127" schwarz, 8,75 €
					

PARK TOOL Nippelspanner SW-0 3,2 mm | 0,127" schwarz Falls Dein Laufrad einmal aus der Form geraten sein sollte, bietet Dir Park Tool die richtigen Nippelsp




					r2-bike.com
				




und dat da:





						Park Tool TS-2.2 Zentrierständer
					

Park Tool ▶ Der wahrscheinlich bekannteste Zentrierständer weltweit jetzt in einer umfassend verbesserten Neuauflage.




					www.bike24.de
				




Keine Ahnung obs auch gute Günstigere gibt, aber das war für mich so eine Einmalanschaffung. Hab den bei meinem Kumpel gesehen und wusste, den kauft man wohl nur einmal.


----------



## Ben-HD (29. August 2021)

Ich habe den Kaiser Apex getestet und muss gestehen, zunächst dachte ich: geht gar nicht bergauf. Aber das hat sich nach einiger Fahrzeit gelegt und bergab im Nassen fand ich ihn beeindruckend und dann wiederum bergauf unauffällig. Ich teste mal weiter, bislang finde ich ihn ziemlich gut. Ich fahre ihn mit 1,5 bar. Wahrscheinlich würde ich auch mit etwas weniger noch davon kommen.

Die Atmosphäre war allerdings heute unschlagbar! Keine Sau im Wald (nur 2 Rehe, _ba-dum-ts!_), dafür aber nass und neblig. Sehr sehr geil.









Warum habe ich eigentlich XTR Kurbel Gelüste? Kam mir heute so beim Fahren. Völlig sinnfrei schon wieder.


----------



## Wip3r (30. August 2021)

Die Atmosphäre ist wirkliche nice 👌🏻 Wo ist das?


----------



## Ben-HD (30. August 2021)

Neckargemünd, einen Ort hinter Heidelberg


----------



## Erroll (31. August 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Warum habe ich eigentlich XTR Kurbel Gelüste? Kam mir heute so beim Fahren. Völlig sinnfrei schon wieder.


Sowas kann man nur unterstützen! 😅😉
Hätte ich nicht schon längst, würde ich jetzt zuschlagen. 








						Shimano XTR Enduro Kurbel FC-M9120-1 Hollowtech II
					

Shimano XTR Enduro Kurbel FC-M9120-1 – mit benutzerfreundlichem Direct-Mount-System Die XTR Enduro FC-M9120 gehört zu den ersten Shimano Kurbeln mit Direct-Mount-Aufnahme. Mehr Steifigkeit, weniger Gewicht und erhöhte Benutzerfreundlichkeit sind die




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (18. September 2021)

Kurzes Update:

Das Sram Pressfit Innenlager ist nach 1200 km fritte. Schade, da hätte ich mehr erwartet. Was fahrt ihr so?
Auch das Lager (6802RS) in einem OneUp Pedal ist hinüber und läuft rauh. Das müsste jetzt knapp 1300 km auf dem Buckel haben.


----------



## Bene2405 (18. September 2021)

Hab ein Hope Edelstahllager in mein Meta gepresst und die passende Hope Kurbel gekauft 😅 das Angebot war damals gut...

Die Sram Pressfitlager haben bei mir sehr schnell angefangen zu Knacken....


----------



## Ben-HD (19. September 2021)

Bene2405 schrieb:


> Hab ein Hope Edelstahllager in mein Meta gepresst und die passende Hope Kurbel gekauft 😅 das Angebot war damals gut...
> 
> Die Sram Pressfitlager haben bei mir sehr schnell angefangen zu Knacken....


Wieviel Laufleistung hast du aus dem SRAM PF Lager rausbekommen? Hab jetzt gestern ein Neues bestellt. Habe sonst nur Ceramic Speed Lager gefunden, die ü 300 € kosten. Das gebe ich nicht aus.


----------



## mrwulf (19. September 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Kurzes Update:
> 
> Das Sram Pressfit Innenlager ist nach 1200 km fritte. Schade, da hätte ich mehr erwartet. Was fahrt ihr so?
> Auch das Lager (6802RS) in einem OneUp Pedal ist hinüber und läuft rauh. Das müsste jetzt knapp 1300 km auf dem Buckel haben.



Fahre im Altitude noch das original verbaute Shimano SM-BBMT500 BB92 Pressfit, das hat nun 3.670km runter und erscheint noch ok zu sein.

Hilft Dir aber nix für DUB Standard, aber würde Dich nochmal im Richtung XTR Kurbel schubsen 😄


----------



## Ben-HD (19. September 2021)

mrwulf schrieb:


> Fahre im Altitude noch das original verbaute Shimano SM-BBMT500 BB92 Pressfit, das hat nun 3.670km runter und erscheint noch ok zu sein.
> 
> Hilft Dir aber nix für DUB Standard, aber würde Dich nochmal im Richtung XTR Kurbel schubsen 😄


Hatte sie gestern schon im Warenkorb 👀


----------



## Bene2405 (19. September 2021)

Also das 1. Sram PF fing so ab ca. 350 km leicht an zu knacken, ab ca. 900 wurds mir zu nervig, das zweite ging mir bei 500 km so auf den Kecks das es für das Hope weichen durfte  Funktional waren die Lager schon noch, aber die Geräuchkulisse war mir irgendwann zu störend. Reinigen und Nachfetten half da nicht.

Auf dem Hope hab Ich jetzt ca. 1800km drauf, Bislang unauffällig. Hab 1x die Kurbel entfernt um die Lager zu prüfen, soweit nichts zu beanstanden.


----------



## COLKURTZ (19. September 2021)

Wenn Du ein Innenlager von Hope (30mm) mit einer DUB Kubel verwenden möchtest - das geht. Es gibt Reduzierscheiben von Hope

zum Beispiel bei R2


----------



## baconcookie (27. September 2021)

servus, hast du am VR eig torque caps auf der Hope?


----------



## Ben-HD (27. September 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> servus, hast du am VR eig torque caps auf der Hope?


Moin!

Öh, wenn die bei der Nabe vorinstalliert waren, dann ja. Gibts da Spezielle?


----------



## baconcookie (27. September 2021)

also bei boost standard sind ja keine torque caps dran, die müsste man wenn dazubestellen. Frage nur weil ich nicht weiß ob man es letztenendes dann merken würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (27. September 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> also bei boost standard sind ja keine torque caps dran, die müsste man wenn dazubestellen. Frage nur weil ich nicht weiß ob man es letztenendes dann merken würde


Was können die?


----------



## baconcookie (27. September 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Was können die?


_SRAM Torque Caps verstärken die Verbindung zwischen Nabe und Gabel-Dropout durch eine vergrößerte Oberfläche, die beide verbindet. Das schafft eine stärkere und steifere Schnittstelle für bessere Rückmeldung und mehr Kontrolle. So kann man sich auf die wichtigste Verbindung konzentrieren: Die zwischen Bike und Trail._


----------



## Ben-HD (27. September 2021)

Uhhh geil, Esoterik!
Sowas besitze ich nicht, nein.


----------



## Kriesel (4. Oktober 2021)

Hab nachgeschaut, besitzt er doch und fährt er mit Freude


----------



## Ben-HD (4. Oktober 2021)

Alte Petze!


----------



## baconcookie (5. Oktober 2021)

🧐


----------



## Ben-HD (5. Oktober 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> 🧐


Ja ich mach ja später nen Foto, jetzt hör endlich auf mich lächerlich zu machen 😁


----------



## Ben-HD (18. Oktober 2021)

Kleines Update von der Schrauberfront. Nach etlichen Höhenmetern im Rumpel und einigen im Park ging mir des öfteren ein merkwürdiges Knacken auf den Keks. Als bekennender Hasser von unnatürlichen Geräuschen trieb mich das natürlich wieder und wieder. Das Einzige was ich mir ausmalen konnte, war die Hope Hinterradnabe. Heute habe ich die ausgebaut. Dabei ist mir etwas komisches untergekommen. War mir nicht sicher, ob das so muss...?







Hupsi.

Falls nochmal jemand neue Lager für Hope Pro 4 ordern will, dann braucht er oder sie diese Größen:

2 Stück 30x17x7
28x17x7
26x17x5





Zum Glück habe ich noch die 2. Ersatzfelge, die kommt jetzt zum Einsatz.

In den letzten Wochen war ich immer mal wieder abgefuckt von der Shimano Bremse. Ich hatte klappernde Beläge (wie wohl alle), nach Belagwechsel ekelhaftes wimmern und immer wieder nach vielen Wochen wiederkehrend schwergängige Kolben. Da kann man sagen was man will, aber die Bremse braucht einfach Aufmerksamkeit. Mir war das irgendwann zu bunt ich so habe ich mich nach Ersatz umgeschaut. Bestellt habe ich eine Formula Cura 4 inkl. 203er Scheiben. Liefertermin war "Oktober". Dann "29.10." und letzte Woche wurde r2bike seitens Formula die gesamte Order gestrichen und auf "Ende 2022" datiert. Da hab ich dann die Reißleine gezogen und bleibe bei der Saint. Ich dachte erst, ich würde auf Magura MT7 gehen. Im Park bin ich ein Tyee mit MT7 gefahren und war leider etwas enttäuscht. In Sachen Power, Biss und Haptik habe ich noch nichts gefunden, was der Saint das Wasser reichen kann.

So bleibt die Bremse also wie sie ist. Ich fahre das Slayer aktuell auf Position 1 in slack mit 63,9° Lenkwinkel. Absolute Oberklasse finde ich es momentan. Das Ding ist nach den ganzen Distanzen, die ich damit gemacht habe, immer noch der absolute Kracher. Ein hammergeiles Bike.


----------



## 2pi (18. Oktober 2021)

Mit dem ride4 muss ich auch noch etwas spielen, fand aber neutral bislang durchweg tauglich. Wie fühlt sich denn Pos.1 am 29er an ?
Bin ja gerade mit dem Capra in Portugal und voll zufrieden mit der Code RSC und 220er Scheibe vorne. In dem Staub will ich gar keine super bissige Bremse. Hat aber auch ihre Macken.
Was hat dir an der MT7 nicht gepasst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (19. Oktober 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Mit dem ride4 muss ich auch noch etwas spielen, fand aber neutral bislang durchweg tauglich. Wie fühlt sich denn Pos.1 am 29er an ?
> Bin ja gerade mit dem Capra in Portugal und voll zufrieden mit der Code RSC und 220er Scheibe vorne. In dem Staub will ich gar keine super bissige Bremse. Hat aber auch ihre Macken.
> Was hat dir an der MT7 nicht gepasst ?



Die Unterschiede im Ride-4 sind schon merkbar finde ich. Ich war ja immer auf 3 unterwegs (neutral), noch nie auf 4 (steil). Einmal mit Coildämpfer auf 2 und jetzt mit dem RS SD auf 1 (slack). Die Sitzposition ist nicht merklich anders, jedenfalls ist mir nichts übermäßig anderes aufgefallen. Die Front ist jetzt ziemlich chopperig, was ich aber ziemlich geil finde. Was man durchaus merkt ist, wenns haarig wird. Steile Ausstiege fahren sich damit nochmal besser. Im Park läufts vielleicht ne Nuance ruhiger, aber am auffälligsten finde ich es in steilem Geläuf. Umgesteckt ist es ja in 2 Minuten. Da kann ich dich nur motivieren, das mal auszuprobieren.

Die Code RSC finde ich auch gut, aber sie ist nicht auf dem Level der Saint. Die Geber der Code sind klasse, die Verstellmöglichkeiten funktionieren echt gut. Nicht so wie die free stroke Schraube bei Shimano. Lediglich richtig gute Beläge zu finden finde ich dafür nicht so easy. Welche die nicht quietschen wie eine Sirene, nicht übermäßig verschleißen und dann noch Punch haben.

MT7, hm ja schwierig. Das war die fette Version mit den HC3 Hebeln. Die fassen sich ganz vorzüglich an und lassen sich anscheinend adäquat einstellen. Aber dass die MT7 jetzt monstermäßige Bremsleistung liefert, die der Saint ebenbürtig ist, fand ich jetzt nicht so. Hat sicher auch was mit den Belägen zu tun. Aber um die Saint über Bord zu werfen, müsste schon eine Bremse daher kommen, die in der Leistung auch "wow" ist. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man die MT7 hinbauen kann, so dass sie echt gut funktioniert. Es gibt ja viele Fürsprecher. Aber wenn man sich dann nochmal die finanzielle Seite anschaut, dann kostet eine MT7 mit den HC3 Hebeln schon satte 450 €. Das ist schon derb.

Das waren so meine Überlegungen dazu.


----------



## baconcookie (19. Oktober 2021)

saint hebel behalten und nur mt7 zangen dran


----------



## Ben-HD (19. Oktober 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> saint hebel behalten und nur mt7 zangen dran


Was versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## baconcookie (19. Oktober 2021)

ne saint7 halt, ist doch ein beliebter mod bei Magura, durch die Servo wave hat die kombi aus shimano hebel mit magura Zange ordentlich power.


----------



## Ben-HD (19. Oktober 2021)

Hatte am Santa Cruz mal eine Shigura mit Sainthebeln und mt5 Zangen. Beläge habe ich alle 3 von Magura probiert, also Standard, Performance und Race. Die waren ok, die Race haben ein bisschen genervt wenn die kalt waren. Die Shimanobeläge gehen halt immer mit vollem Dampf. Mega überzeugt war ich von Shigura nicht. Danach habe ich die Saint gekauft.


----------



## baconcookie (19. Oktober 2021)

dann belasse es bei der saint wenn du zufrieden bist, sonst mal andere scheiben, z.b. ne galfer 223 vorne rein, sind ja mit 2.0mm vs 1.8mm bei shimano auch dicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (19. Oktober 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Uhhh geil, Esoterik!
> Sowas besitze ich nicht, nein.


Ich hab sie dazu bestellt gehabt, der spürbarste Unterschied ist, das das Vorderrad gebau im ausfallende sitzt


----------



## Ben-HD (19. Oktober 2021)

baconcookie schrieb:


> dann belasse es bei der saint wenn du zufrieden bist, sonst mal andere scheiben, z.b. ne galfer 223 vorne rein, sind ja mit 2.0mm vs 1.8mm bei shimano auch dicker



Ja, gute Idee. Galfer würde mich interessieren, aber (ich immer mit meinem scheiss aber...) die 2 mm Scheiben passen kaum noch in die Saintzange. Ich hatte Trickstuff Dächle HD probiert mit etwas über 2 mm Dicke und die waren mit neuen Belägen sehr grenzwertig. Solche Scheiben gehen vielleicht besser mit anderen Bremssystemen, in denen man sie mit neuen Belägen schleiffrei einbauen kann. Die Bremsleistung mit Dächle HD und den Metallbelägen von Shimano empfand ich als geringer als das originale Setup.



xMARTINx schrieb:


> Ich hab sie dazu bestellt gehabt, der spürbarste Unterschied ist, das das Vorderrad gebau im ausfallende sitzt


Ja, da stimme ich dir zu Martin! Einen anderen Vorteil konnte ich dabei auch nicht ausmachen. Also beim Fahren merke ich da nüscht.


----------



## COLKURTZ (19. Oktober 2021)

Bei mir funktionieren die Maguras auch, hab' 3 MT7 und eine "MT8+5" (Bremshebel MT8 (gleiche Übersetzung wie MT7) kombiniert mit MT5 Sätteln mit MT7 Performance Einzelbelägen). Letztere ist eingenartigerweise die bestfunktionierende Magura, die ich je hatte . Schnell weggetan habe ich bislang alle Shimano Bremsen, wurde ich nie warm damit.

Wenn Du ein ähnliches Bremsgefühl wie die Saint suchst, lohnt ein Blick zur TRP DH bzw. DH-R. Die moduliert zwischen Saint (digital) und MT7 (viel Modulation), mit Tendenz Richtung Saint. Das ist die Sorglosbremse schlechthin was Dauerhaltbarkeit und Standfestigkeit angeht. Nur: Sehr schlecht zu bekommen derzeit! Ich habe 2 TRP im Betrieb seit ca. 1 Jahr und bin überzeugt.

Was ist die maximale Bremskraft angeht, sind die Unterschiede für mich unerheblich (Achtung: nicht als Verallgemeinerung gemeint). Ich finde, es ist wichtig mit welchem Bremsgefühl und wie konstant eine Bremse im Fenster 50-80% der Bremskraft arbeitet.


----------



## xMARTINx (19. Oktober 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Ja, gute Idee. Galfer würde mich interessieren, aber (ich immer mit meinem scheiss aber...) die 2 mm Scheiben passen kaum noch in die Saintzange. Ich hatte Trickstuff Dächle HD probiert mit etwas über 2 mm Dicke und die waren mit neuen Belägen sehr grenzwertig. Solche Scheiben gehen vielleicht besser mit anderen Bremssystemen, in denen man sie mit neuen Belägen schleiffrei einbauen kann. Die Bremsleistung mit Dächle HD und den Metallbelägen von Shimano empfand ich als geringer als das originale Setup.
> 
> 
> Ja, da stimme ich dir zu Martin! Einen anderen Vorteil konnte ich dabei auch nicht ausmachen. Also beim Fahren merke ich da nüscht.


Galfer 223 hatte ich mit Saint, bekommst genauso schleiffrei wie jede andere Scheibe, gefahren mit Galfer bzw trickstuff Belägen


----------



## Ben-HD (20. Oktober 2021)

COLKURTZ schrieb:


> Bei mir funktionieren die Maguras auch, hab' 3 MT7 und eine "MT8+5" (Bremshebel MT8 (gleiche Übersetzung wie MT7) kombiniert mit MT5 Sätteln mit MT7 Performance Einzelbelägen). Letztere ist eingenartigerweise die bestfunktionierende Magura, die ich je hatte . Schnell weggetan habe ich bislang alle Shimano Bremsen, wurde ich nie warm damit.
> 
> Wenn Du ein ähnliches Bremsgefühl wie die Saint suchst, lohnt ein Blick zur TRP DH bzw. DH-R. Die moduliert zwischen Saint (digital) und MT7 (viel Modulation), mit Tendenz Richtung Saint. Das ist die Sorglosbremse schlechthin was Dauerhaltbarkeit und Standfestigkeit angeht. Nur: Sehr schlecht zu bekommen derzeit! Ich habe 2 TRP im Betrieb seit ca. 1 Jahr und bin überzeugt.
> 
> Was ist die maximale Bremskraft angeht, sind die Unterschiede für mich unerheblich (Achtung: nicht als Verallgemeinerung gemeint). Ich finde, es ist wichtig mit welchem Bremsgefühl und wie konstant eine Bremse im Fenster 50-80% der Bremskraft arbeitet.



Ja, TRP habe ich mir angesehen, aber eben auch nicht lieferbar. Das ist ja aktuell das allgegenwärtige Dilemma. Sonst hätte ich ja auch das Formulaexperiment gewagt.

@xMARTINx ich habs mit Trickstuff nicht so hinbekommen, dass es sich gut und richtig angefühlt hat.


----------



## baconcookie (20. Oktober 2021)

sonst gäbs noch die Hayes Domi A4


----------



## the_hias (22. Oktober 2021)

Ich fahre auf meinem Enduro ne Saint mit den "alten" SRAM Centerline Scheiben 220/200. Die gehen absolut easy schleiffrei. War ein unfreiwilliger Test, da die IceTech Scheiben krumm im Karton lagen, ich aber unbedingt fahren wollte


----------



## Ben-HD (22. Oktober 2021)

the_hias schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf meinem Enduro ne Saint mit den "alten" SRAM Centerline Scheiben 220/200. Die gehen absolut easy schleiffrei. War ein unfreiwilliger Test, da die IceTech Scheiben krumm im Karton lagen, ich aber unbedingt fahren wollte


Die Centerline sind aber auch relativ schlank! Wie hast du die IceTech krumm bekommen?


----------



## the_hias (22. Oktober 2021)

Die Centerline haben 2.00mm also 0.2mm mehr als die IceTec.

Wie die Scheiben krumm wurden musst du den DPD Menschen fragen ... das Packet sah etwas überfahren aus. Dazu hat der Typ ohne Ablagevertrag selber für das Packerl unterschrieben. DPD hat dann den Schaden übernommen.


----------



## trialsrookie (23. Oktober 2021)

the_hias schrieb:


> Die Centerline haben 2.00mm also 0.2mm mehr als die IceTec.
> 
> Wie die Scheiben krumm wurden musst du den DPD Menschen fragen ... das Packet sah etwas überfahren aus. Dazu hat der Typ ohne Ablagevertrag selber für das Packerl unterschrieben. DPD hat dann den Schaden übernommen.


Hmm ob das wirklich immer an den Paketdienstleistern liegt? Ich hatte in der letzten Zeit 4 Bremsscheiben bestellt (Shimano IceTech, Shimano RT76, Avid/SRAM G3, Galfer) und die waren alle nicht 100% gerade. Im Lichtspalt sieht man recht gut, wie krumm die Dinger teilweise sind. Am schlimmsten war die Galfer, aber die hatte schon Schleifspuren(!), war also nicht neu. Zum Glück über Amazon ging also prompt und unkompliziert wieder retour.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (26. Oktober 2021)

Für euch, die sich ein bisschen Fahrwerksinspiration holen wollen, hier sind meine aktuellen Einstellungen, die ich die letzten Monate herausgefahren habe.
90 kg Fahrer. 

Lyrik Ultimate:
100 psi
Lsc 8/18
Hsc 2/4
Reb 9/18
2 token

Super Deluxe Air:
210 psi 25% sag
8/12 comp
6/9 reb
2 tokens


----------



## Ben-HD (8. Dezember 2021)

Mir ist ganz zufällig dieser bad boy zugeflogen.








Jetzt fehlen noch Speichen und eine runde Felge aus Amuminijum. Habt ihr Vorschläge? Aktuell habe ich Newmen SL A30 in Benutzung, die halten auch bislang. Würde mir aber auch mal was Anderes ansehen.


----------



## xMARTINx (8. Dezember 2021)

Lass die doch, passen auch zu den Naben. Ich hab Fortus 35, nicht leicht und sehr stabil. Vorher hatte ich DT Swiss ex 471, leicht und stabil


----------



## 2pi (8. Dezember 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Mir ist ganz zufällig dieser bad boy zugeflogen.
> 
> Jetzt fehlen noch Speichen und eine runde Felge aus Amuminijum. Habt ihr Vorschläge? Aktuell habe ich Newmen SL A30 in Benutzung, die halten auch bislang. Würde mir aber auch mal was Anderes ansehen.


Da würde ich als erstes mal die Feder im Freilauf anschauen. Nicht, daß dir noch die Weltkugel ins Gesicht springt.






						Freilauf sperrt bei Newmen Fade Nabe
					

Hallo,  während einer Ausfahrt, beginnen die Kurbel plötzlich mitzudrehen. Das Schaltwerk wird nach vorne gerissen. Ich steige ab und auch beim Schieben bewegen sich die Kurbel mit. Ich kann keinen Ast oder ähnliches zwischen Kassette und Speichen entdecken, schieben kann man das Rad noch...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## baconcookie (8. Dezember 2021)

iiiieh ne straightpull
ex511 mal rein da oder ne trackmack


----------



## Ben-HD (8. Dezember 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Lass die doch, passen auch zu den Naben. Ich hab Fortus 35, nicht leicht und sehr stabil. Vorher hatte ich DT Swiss ex 471, leicht und stabil



Ich kann da nix lassen, weil die anderen sind 32 Loch auf Hope Naben  Diese hier hat nur 28 Loch. Klar, kannste nich wissen, aber ich muss eine Felge dazu kaufen. Hab nix im Regal.
Die 471 haben nur 25 mm, zu den aktuellen Reifen passen ja angeblich 30 mm+ besser. Sonst hätte ich die aus dem Bikemarkt genommen.



2pi schrieb:


> Da würde ich als erstes mal die Feder im Freilauf anschauen. Nicht, daß dir noch die Weltkugel ins Gesicht springt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man den einfach abziehen?



baconcookie schrieb:


> iiiieh ne straightpull
> ex511 mal rein da oder ne trackmack



Gibts ja nur als SP  EX 511 klingt ok, Trackmack habe ich nur für nen Hunni gefunden. Ist etwas teurer als die Konkurrenz.


----------



## 2pi (8. Dezember 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Kann man den einfach abziehen?


Schätze, das geht wie bei DT: Endkappe abziehen und dann Freilaufkörper abnehmen.


----------



## Ben-HD (8. Dezember 2021)

Ah, ok, muss ich probieren. Bei Hope kann man einfach fest am Freilauf ziehen, dann geht der gleich ab.


----------



## Ben-HD (22. Dezember 2021)

Wenn der Postmann zwei Mal klingelt: mein Projekt für die kommenden Wochen ist dieser formschöne Rock Shox Superdeluxe Coil. Den habe ich für einen ordentlichen Preis aus dem Bikemarkt gefischt. Der Zustand ist tatsächlich neuwertig. Er kam mit 450er Feder. Dazu geordert habe ich noch eine 500er. Schön daran: das Zeug ist einfach bezahlbar. Genau wie das 200 Stunden Servicekit für die Lyrik, welches noch diesen Winter verbaut werden muss. 

Stay tuned!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (23. Dezember 2021)

Ja geil, der Dämpfer passt nicht. Oben hat er 30 mm, das Slayer 25 mm Aufnahme. Vielleicht nicht umnächtigt schnell mal eben was kaufen


----------



## Ben-HD (27. Dezember 2021)

Auf gehts zum Newmen Fade Aufbau. Das ist meine erste Straightpull Nabe und aufgrund der wirklich guten Machart musste ich feststellen, dass ich fast etwas enttäuscht war, weil der Anspruch sowas aufzubauen deutlich niedriger ist, als mit herkömmlichen Naben und J-bend Speichen. Das kann wahrscheinlich auch ein Vollnoob zusammenstecken. 

Hier das Rohmaterial:





Hier sieht man, dass man es fast nicht falsch machen kann. Alle Bohrungen zielen genau auf das anzupeilende Loch in der Felge.






Kurze Zeit später sah es dann schon nach Laufrad aus.






Ohne großen Heckmeck habe ich das Rad dann stramm und fest gespeicht. Damit habe ich bei den letzten Aufbauten sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.





Enttäuscht war ich dann von der Lautstärke des kompletten Rades. Ich wollte ja ein leises Hinterrad, weil mich das bei den Propains meiner Freunde wirklich begeistert hat. Auch @Kriesel mit seiner Onyx Nabe hat das Verlangen nach einem stillen Freilauf nicht besser gemacht. Er hatte dann glücklicherweise neben sehr gutem Kaffee noch Newmen Nabenfett in der Zauberkiste, mit welchem ich dann die Nabe eingeschmoddert habe. Danach war es wirklich sehr leise. So durfte es weitergehen!







Zu Hause angekommen brauchte das Rad nur noch Tesa Klebeband, ein neues Tubelessventil...






... eine shICE Tech Bremsscheibe aus dem Resteregal...







... und die von der Hope/Newmen Felge geklaute XT 12x Kassette...





... da war die Chose schon fertig für die Matschparty.





Das hat sich gelohnt. Die Geräusche der Reifen auf dem nassen Waldboden hören zu können und den Leerlauf nur leise surrend wahrzunehmen ist schon klasse. Zum Ende des Ritts wurde die Nabe eher wieder lauter. Ich weiß noch nicht was ich davon halten soll. Der Freilauf dichtet wohl gut bei der neuwertigen Nabe, also dürfte sich das Fett nicht verteilt haben. Nur hätte ich natürlich gern dauerhaft einen sehr leisen Freilauf. Hat damit jemand Erfahrung? Ich habe auch mal Newmen per Mail kontaktiert, obs da einen Trick gibt.

Ansonsten wars wieder richtig schön. "Perfektes" Winterwetter!









Die Kombi Der Kaiser Apex / Assegai mag ziemlich wild wirken, aber Grip ist jedenfalls da mit Assegai am Hinterrad. Einen Conti Mudking in 29" wollte ich gestern testweise bestellen. Aber leider nöt pössiböl, alle ausverkauft, wo ich geschaut habe. Vielleicht mache ich Baron/Baron drauf oder so. Wer Tipps für Schmuddelwedderpellen hat, die nicht so mega exotisch sind, soll mir diese gerne hier reinhacken.

Mal sehen was es als nächstes auszuprobieren gibt! Der unpassende Superdeluxe Coil ist wieder weg zu einem neuen Besitzer. Jetzt jage ich mal wieder einen Passenden.


----------



## 2pi (27. Dezember 2021)

Hehe, die HD Dauerbaustelle...
Ich habe die Kette geölt und Drehmomente geprüft und bin fertig mit dem Winterservice 
Gibt zum Glück noch andere Bikes zum Schrauben.



Ben-HD schrieb:


> Wer Tipps für Schmuddelwedderpellen hat, die nicht so mega exotisch sind, soll mir diese gerne hier reinhacken.


Maxxis Shorty. Fährt sich auch gut, wenn es wieder trockener wird.

P.S. Stelle allerdings gerade fest, daß es nur den 2021er Shorty in 29" gibt. Den kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## xMARTINx (27. Dezember 2021)

Das mit dem Dämpfer verstehe ich nicht, ist das irgendne OEM Variante ? Weil Trunnion ist es ja nicht, aber die normalen Dämpfer haben da schmalere Aufnahmen


----------



## Ben-HD (27. Dezember 2021)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Das mit dem Dämpfer verstehe ich nicht, ist das irgendne OEM Variante ? Weil Trunnion ist es ja nicht, aber die normalen Dämpfer haben da schmalere Aufnahmen


Raff ich auch nicht. Vielleicht ist das was aus dem Santa Cruz OEM Regal. Die die ich kenne, die nehmen halt anpassbare Buchsen. Aber man konnte das auf den Verkaufsbildern deutlich sehen - wenn man hingeguckt hätte


----------



## Ben-HD (27. Dezember 2021)

2pi schrieb:


> Ich habe die Kette geölt und Drehmomente geprüft und bin fertig mit dem Winterservice


Muss man das nach 1x Fahren? 

Ich hab fast keine anderen Bikes zum Schrauben, weil nix so viel bewegt wird wie das Slayer. Muss mal wieder was an Land ziehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (27. Dezember 2021)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Muss man das nach 1x Fahren?


 
War schon etwas öfter unterwegs damit. Aber es gab einfach nichts zu tun (so wie es geplant war).



Ben-HD schrieb:


> Ich hab fast keine anderen Bikes zum Schrauben, weil nix so viel bewegt wird wie das Slayer.


Habe gerade 3 Gabeln zum Fummeln...nach Fox 34 hängt gerade eine Lyrik kalt am Ständer...schön mit Wellness Musik im Hintergrund...Meditation auf andere Art.
Jedenfalls hat das Slayer meine Präferenzen und sogar etwas den Fahrstil verändert. Ist und bleibt ein geiler Hobel


----------



## Ben-HD (31. Dezember 2021)

Diät war gestern, heute ist FDD angesagt. Let’s go Shorty!


----------



## Ben-HD (1. Januar 2022)

Auf dem letzten Matschritt des Jahres performte der Shorty sehr gut. Mein Freund auf dem Strive beschwerte sich mitunter über deinen zugepampten Assegai, was auch immer das bedeuten mag. 



Jedenfalls war 2021 trotz 8 Wochen abseits des Bikes wegen einer Verletzung echt gut! Ich habe das Gefühl, dass ich mich verbessert habe, technisch mehr fahren konnte als 2020 und Spaß war bei alldem inklusive. 2022 stelle ich mir mehr Bike Park vor. Zurück nach Saalbach, einen Abstecher nach Leogang, Lac Blanc zum ersten Mal und den Gutschein für Winterberg muss ich auch dringend verheizen. Der Buschfunk trommelte, dass im Sommer Davos anstehen sollte. Ich hab jedenfalls mega Bock!

Euch ein tolles neues Jahr!


----------



## Ben-HD (11. Januar 2022)




----------



## Wip3r (11. Januar 2022)

@Ben-HD ist das eine Formula Monolithic? Kannst du da schon Erfahrungen dazu teilen?


----------



## MLOutlaw (11. Januar 2022)

geile Sch**sse ....


----------



## Ben-HD (11. Januar 2022)

MLOutlaw schrieb:


> geile Sch**sse ....





Spoiler


----------



## Ben-HD (11. Januar 2022)

Wip3r schrieb:


> @Ben-HD ist das eine Formula Monolithic? Kannst du da schon Erfahrungen dazu teilen?


Heute montiert, ist auch erst Schritt 1 von 4! In den kommenden Tagen kommt noch ein bisschen was 🤓


----------



## Wip3r (11. Januar 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Heute montiert, ist auch erst Schritt 1 von 4! In den kommenden Tagen kommt noch ein bisschen was 🤓


Nice 👍🏻 ich spekuliere mal das da eine Formula Cura 4 kommt? 😁


----------



## Ben-HD (11. Januar 2022)

Eine ziemlich gewagte Idee! Gefällt mir aber, muss ich gestehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wip3r (11. Januar 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Eine ziemlich gewagte Idee! Gefällt mir aber, muss ich gestehen


Dan bleibe ich mal gespannt


----------



## Ben-HD (12. Januar 2022)




----------



## MLOutlaw (12. Januar 2022)

ups ne Cura 4 ...


----------



## mrwulf (12. Januar 2022)

In schwarz sieht die immer so trist aus 🤔

Ich bevorzuge bling, bling 🤩😂


----------



## Wip3r (12. Januar 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1401808Anhang anzeigen 1401809


Oha eine Cura 4  wer hätte das nur erwartet 

Aber sieht nice aus 😁👍🏻


----------



## trischi24 (12. Januar 2022)

Du wirst begeistert sein! Habe an 2 Rädern Cura 2 verbaut und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden


----------



## Ben-HD (12. Januar 2022)

mrwulf schrieb:


> In schwarz sieht die immer so trist aus 🤔
> 
> Ich bevorzuge bling, bling 🤩😂
> Anhang anzeigen 1401823Anhang anzeigen 1401824


Is nicht so meins in silber. Wäre sie gefräst und alu gebürstet, yeah, dann gerne auch in silber. 


Wip3r schrieb:


> Oha eine Cura 4  wer hätte das nur erwartet
> 
> Aber sieht nice aus 😁👍🏻


Ja wenn du so ein Adlerauge hast! Wie soll man da noch jemanden überraschen? 😄


trischi24 schrieb:


> Du wirst begeistert sein! Habe an 2 Rädern Cura 2 verbaut und bin bis heute sehr zufrieden


Die Cura 2 habe ich schon mal gedrückt. Massiv für einen 2 Kolben Anker. Wenn die 4er das noch toppt, ist es genau das, was ich suche. 

Formula hat allerdings ein paar echt gute Dinge gemacht bei der Cura. Schön, dass es Unterschiede zu den anderen Herstellern gibt. Wenn ich sie in Betrieb genommen habe, tippe ich mal ein wenig was zu den Dingen, die mir da aufgefallen sind.


----------



## MLOutlaw (12. Januar 2022)

slayer + bling bling


----------



## Ben-HD (15. Januar 2022)

Mmmmmm…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MLOutlaw (15. Januar 2022)

krass 220mm


----------



## Ben-HD (18. Januar 2022)

Let’s get the party started!







Angefangen habe ich mit den Galfer Belägen. Eine echte Probefahrt steht noch aus. Die 220er sieht allerdings schon mal mega wichtig aus


----------



## Ben-HD (2. April 2022)

Letzter Eintrag vom 18.1., da bin ich wohl mal ein Update schuldig.

Das Cura-Experiment hat nach ca. 3 Wochen ein Ende gefunden. Ich habe versucht mehr Bremspower aus der Bremse zu quetschen indem ich alle bissigen Beläge probiert habe. Leider war ich mit keinem Belag so richtig zufrieden, nichts reichte an die schiere Power und den Biss der verblichenen Saint heran. Wenn ich die Bremsbeläge der Cura einordnen müsste, dann würde ich meinen:

1. CycloTech ProDisc Elite
2. Formula Sinter
3. BBB Sinter
4. mit etwas Abstand Galfer Pro

Was mir an der Bremse nicht gefallen hat, waren einerseits der ziemlich lange Hebelweg und andererseits die gegen Ende des Hebelwegs abflachende Power. Andere Aspekte der Bremse haben mir sehr gefallen. Da wären die Ersatzteilverfügbarkeit (einzelne Kolben, Dichtungen, sie ist komplett überholbar), die problemlose Entlüftung, das Design der Pumpe, des Gebers und des Bremszylinders, Stahlflexkompatibilität, der Platz zwischen den Belägen für dickere Scheiben. Wirklich viele tolle Punkte. Dennoch ist es nicht meine Bremse, ich will mehr Dampf.

So habe ich also den Weg zurück zu Shimano genommen und eine aktuelle XT bestellt. Dieses Mal mit N04C Beläge, die das Äquivalent zu den H03C Sinterbelägen der Saint darstellen. @Sonic703 empfahl mir das Ausprobieren der XT Anlage. Er meinte, es gäbe keinen Unterschied zur alten Saint. Und ich kann das mittlerweile bestätigen. Massive Power, mit Metallbelägen immer und überall. Die XT ist nun frisch, man muss nicht alle Nase lang die Kolben mobilisieren. Ich bin ziemlich glücklich damit.





Ausgetauscht habe ich dann leider zum 3x ein Shimano Schaltwerk. Jetzt hab ich die Faxen dick, mir spackte schon wieder die Kupplung. Entweder ich hab einfach Pech mit den Dingern oder die bekommen es einfach nicht geschissen Kupplungen zu bauen, die auch mal länger als ein 3/4 Jahr halten. Ich weiß, andere haben auch gar keine Probleme, bei mir kann ich die Uhr danach stellen. Ich bin jetzt auf GX Schaltwerk, Trigger und Kassette gegangen. Das läuft aktuell unauffällig. Wenn es sich bewährt, dann greife ich bei Verschleißgrenze nochmal ein Regal höher.

An der Reifenfront habe ich wieder die Besserwetterbereifung aufgezogen: Kaiser Apex und Kaiser Protection Apex. Einfach richtig gut.

Im Februar hatte ich dann mal einen ganzen Tag Freilauf von Familie und Verpflichtungen. Das hat richtig Spaß gemacht! Die 2382 Trailforks-Höhenmeter sind ca. 1760 Strava-hm. Trailforks übertreibt da gerne mal.






In diesem Sinne, love the ride und keep pumping nach dem Klonk


----------



## sonicmonkey (2. April 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auf GX Schaltwerk, Trigger und Kassette gegangen. Das läuft aktuell unauffällig.


 Shimano kassette hättest du behalten können. Bei mir habe ich auch gerade das Schaltwerk/Hebel auf sram getauscht der der shimano xt.

Bemssattel auf magura tauschen bringt auch nochmal power,  die günstigen mt5 reichen  zu.


----------



## Ben-HD (2. April 2022)

sonicmonkey schrieb:


> Shimano kassette hättest du behalten können. Bei mir habe ich auch gerade das Schaltwerk/Hebel auf sram getauscht der der shimano xt.
> 
> Bemssattel auf magura tauschen bringt auch nochmal power,  die günstigen mt5 reichen  zu.


Shigura hatte ich schon, ich mochte das nicht so. Das mit der Kassette stimmt, da hast du Recht. Ich hatte aber noch ein 2. Bike, das eine "neue" Kassette gebraucht hat. Die XT Kassette ist dann an das 2. gewandert, war also nicht ganz sinnbefreit


----------



## baconcookie (2. April 2022)

Fahre aktuell die galfer pro in meiner mt7 mit galfer Scheiben 223/203, bisher die bissigsten die ich gefahren bin nach trickstuff power und magura pro. 
Eventuell mal nach diesen cyclotech schauen 🤔
Werde wohl irgendwann auf ne code rsc oder Hayes domi wechseln, die Ergonomie ist einfach geiler und die Haptik auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ben-HD (2. April 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Fahre aktuell die galfer pro in meiner mt7 mit galfer Scheiben 223/203, bisher die bissigsten die ich gefahren bin nach trickstuff power und magura pro.
> Eventuell mal nach diesen cyclotech schauen 🤔
> Werde wohl irgendwann auf ne code rsc oder Hayes domi wechseln, die Ergonomie ist einfach geiler und die Haptik auch


Die Hayes habe ich mal bei nem Kumpel gesehen, die sieht wirklich ganz gut aus. Ich konnte sie aber nie testfahren. Code RSC fahren hier einige aus der Gruppe. Die scheint solide, ich wüsste nur nicht, ob mir die Power reichen würde. Mein Freund bestückt die immer mit Trickstuff Power, aber der Verschleiß ist übel. Generell macht SRAM viel richtig finde ich. Die Entlüftungsprozedur ist super, das Design der Hebel ist klasse. DOT ist nicht so toll als Bremsflüssigkeit aus ökologischer Sicht, aber es funktioniert eben gut. Ich weiß nicht ob mineralisches Öl wirklich viel umweltfreundlicher in der Gesamtbilanz ist? Probieren ist immer gut, fühl dich motiviert!


----------



## Wip3r (3. April 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Die Hayes habe ich mal bei nem Kumpel gesehen, die sieht wirklich ganz gut aus. Ich konnte sie aber nie testfahren. Code RSC fahren hier einige aus der Gruppe. Die scheint solide, ich wüsste nur nicht, ob mir die Power reichen würde. Mein Freund bestückt die immer mit Trickstuff Power, aber der Verschleiß ist übel. Generell macht SRAM viel richtig finde ich. Die Entlüftungsprozedur ist super, das Design der Hebel ist klasse. DOT ist nicht so toll als Bremsflüssigkeit aus ökologischer Sicht, aber es funktioniert eben gut. Ich weiß nicht ob mineralisches Öl wirklich viel umweltfreundlicher in der Gesamtbilanz ist? Probieren ist immer gut, fühl dich motiviert!


Kurz: Ne ist nicht besser. Beides schädlich, gehört beides nicht in die Umwelt. Ist nicht mit dem Speiße-Öl aus der Küche vergleichbar. Ausnahme Bionol von Trickstuff…


----------



## baconcookie (3. April 2022)

Also mit 220er Scheiben sollte auch die code genug beißen, im dh Worldcup langt das ja auch, wobei die wiegen halt auch keine 95kg wie ich denke ich. 
Habe nur mal gelesen die Hayes sei die quasi ne Code in Besser.


----------



## Dreamworks (3. April 2022)

Wip3r schrieb:


> Kurz: Ne ist nicht besser. Beides schädlich, gehört beides nicht in die Umwelt. Ist nicht mit dem Speiße-Öl aus der Küche vergleichbar. Ausnahme Bionol von Trickstuff…


Naja, wird wohl die nächsten Wochen so sein das man Bionol in den Salat kippt weils billiger ist als Speiße-Öl und eher verfügbar.


----------



## Ben-HD (25. Juni 2022)

ZEB Ultimate oder doch was anderes als temporären Ersatz für die Lyrik?


----------



## 2pi (26. Juni 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> ...als temporären Ersatz für die Lyrik?


Was ist der Hintergrund der Frage ?


----------



## Ben-HD (26. Juni 2022)

2pi schrieb:


> Was ist der Hintergrund der Frage ?


Die Lyrik knackt ganz fies und ich werde wahrscheinlich ne Weile darauf verzichten müssen. Mitten in der Saison lege ich aber nicht mit so einer Aktion mein Bike lahm, daher kauf ich mir ne 2. Gabel.


----------



## YZ-Rider (26. Juni 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Die Lyrik knackt ganz fies und ich werde wahrscheinlich ne Weile darauf verzichten müssen. Mitten in der Saison lege ich aber nicht mit so einer Aktion mein Bike lahm, daher kauf ich mir ne 2. Gabel.



Meine Lyrik war im Zuge der Gewährleistung mit knackender Standrohreinheit vorletzte Woche bei Sram. Die haben momentan eine Abwicklungsdauer von 2-4 Werktagen. Inkl. Reklamationsablauf über R2-Bike hatte ich die Gabel nach ziemlich genau 12 Tagen (inkl. langem Wochenende mit Feiertag) wieder. Scheint momentan eine gute Zeit zum Einsenden 
Bin vorher auch vom schlimmsten ausgegangen 

Schickes Bike übrigens


----------



## Ben-HD (26. Juni 2022)

Danke für die Blumen 😎

Ich hab keine Garantie auf dem Ding, daher müsste ich wahrscheinlich einen anderen weg wählen. Bei dir haben sie wahrscheinlich auch die ganze Krone getauscht?


----------



## YZ-Rider (26. Juni 2022)

Ah okay.
Ja genau. Es gab eine neue Standrohreinheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baconcookie (26. Juni 2022)

An einem Panzer wir dem Slayer gehört dann natürlich wenn ne ZEB 🧐


----------



## Dennis4 (26. Juni 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> Danke für die Blumen 😎
> 
> Ich hab keine Garantie auf dem Ding, daher müsste ich wahrscheinlich einen anderen weg wählen. Bei dir haben sie wahrscheinlich auch die ganze Krone getauscht?


Du kannst die Standrohre und den Schaft auch einkleben lassen. Ich habe das bei meiner Lyrik damals bei Lemonshox (Nürnberg) machen lassen.
Danach war nicht nur Ruhe sondern mit dem Intend-Schaft auch etwas mehr Steifigkeit (und Gewicht) da.


----------



## Ben-HD (26. Juni 2022)

baconcookie schrieb:


> An einem Panzer wir dem Slayer gehört dann natürlich wenn ne ZEB 🧐



Ok, gekauft.



Dennis4 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Standrohre und den Schaft auch einkleben lassen. Ich habe das bei meiner Lyrik damals bei Lemonshox (Nürnberg) machen lassen.
> Danach war nicht nur Ruhe sondern mit dem Intend-Schaft auch etwas mehr Steifigkeit (und Gewicht) da.


Ja, sowas muss ich machen lassen denke ich. Werds nächste Woche in Angriff nehmen, wenn die neue Forke da ist.


----------



## 2pi (26. Juni 2022)

Ben-HD schrieb:


> ..., wenn die neue Forke da ist.


Mal sehen, ob die dann nicht drin bleibt 🧐


----------



## Ben-HD (27. Juni 2022)

2pi schrieb:


> Mal sehen, ob die dann nicht drin bleibt 🧐


Befürchte auch, allein weil 38 mm mehr sind als 35 😄


----------



## Ben-HD (2. August 2022)

Der Materialmord geht fröhlich weiter.

Nach einem Jahr Tortur habe ich mittlerweile alle Rahmenlager außer die hinten am Hinterbau getauscht. Die Hauptrahmenlager unten waren schon wieder fritte (6.8.21 - 30.7.22 und 1050 km). Der Rest wurde dann mitgetauscht, weil ich da keinen Bock auf Eventualitäten habe. Rocky Mountain sagt hierzu auch:



> Hi Benjamin,
> 
> Our suggested service interval for bearings is once a season. I don't actually have a suggested mileage for something like this. That said, it will be normal for the main pivot bearings to wear fastest as they see the most forces. Whether or not the wear is normal is harder to judge. Does your pivot hardware (bolts, spacers) look normal?
> 
> ...



1x im Jahr war also rum, daher neu. Dafür sucht mich ja ein Knacken heim, das ich kaum gefixt bekomme. Jetzt kam das auch schon mit der ZEB zum Vorschein und treibt mich doch in Richtung Verzweiflung. Heute habe ich die neu verklebte Lyrik testweise eingebaut. Mit der ists noch schlimmer als mit der ZEB. Ich war dann bei @Kriesel und habe mit ihm beide Gabeln in sein Tarvo eingebaut. Dort ist alles still. Also liegts nicht an den Gabeln. Die letzte Option, die ich jetzt noch habe, ist der Steuersatz. Hier habe ich vor 300 km die Lager erneuert, allerdings nur die und die Schalen nicht. Das war anscheinend verschwendete Knete, denn wie ich heute rausgefunden habe, haben die Lagerschalten pitting vom ganzen Gerumpel. Das ist dann hoffentlich die Lösung für das Geknarze. Wenn nicht, dann hab ich auch keine Ideen mehr. Am Rahmen ist nix, weder außen noch innen.


----------



## Ben-HD (9. August 2022)

Hatte wohl irgendwas mit dem Dämpfer oder der hardware zu tun. Jedenfalls knackt jetzt nix mehr und ich bin glücklich! Ich konnte einen DHX 2 aus einem Capra bekommen und habe gestern einen Service gemacht. Auf dem ifp war nicht genügend Druck. Das Öl sah ok aus. Allerdings machte der ein hässliches iiiiiijjjjjjjuuuuu Geräusch beim Ein- und Ausfedern. Nach dem Service ist alles still und das Ding gefällt mir gut. Ist wieder anders. 2021 war ich damit ja nur so mäßig glücklich. Vielleicht bin ich heute fahrerisch anders drauf. Aber ich habs sehr genossen. Zusammen mit dieser extrem feinen Hinterradnabe ist es wirklich eine wahre Freude mit dem Coil zu fahren.


----------



## Ben-HD (28. September 2022)

So, der Spaß fängt gerade wieder richtig an. Das Wetter ist fein feucht und der Boden gibt alles, außer Trockenheit. Einer meiner Lieblingswetterzustände! Für die Schmuddelzeit gibts seit kurzer Zeit das passende Setup. 





Vorne habe ich den Maxxis Shorty in DD und Maxxgrip aufgezogen, den ich noch aus dem letzten Winter hatte. Hinten werkelt ein ehemaliger Vorderreifen, ein Maxxis Assegai in Exo und MaxxTerra. 











Zusammen mit dem Coil dachte ich schon mehr als einmal, dass ich nen Platten hätte... war aber nie der Fall. Beim Dämpfer werde ich wohl noch eine 500er Feder probieren. Die 450er funktioniert, aber mir knallts eigentlich zu oft wenns heiß her geht. Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen mit Coil?





Hinten hab ich allerdings die bearing cups rausgeworfen. Die haben mich mal Nerven gekostet... Mit den herkömmlichen Fox Buchsen merke ich keinen Unterschied im Fahrbetrieb. Klar ist kugelgelagert bestimmt leichtgängiger im Detail. Aber diese Knackscheisse hat mich so abgefuckt, dass ich mit den normalen Buchsen echt ok bin.





Ganz geil auch wieder eine Aktion mit der neuen Zeb. Daran hat Rock Shox die Brücke geändert, der Fender ist eigentlich zum Schrauben über drei Gewinde auf der Rückseite. Jetzt sagt mir doch die liebe FIrma Mudhugger, deren Schmutzfänger ich bei Schietwedder echt gern hab, dass sie extra für die Zeb einen eigenen Feder mit zusätzlichem Adapter konstrutiert haben. Ja spinn ich denn... jetzt soll ich schon wieder 50 € rausfenstern und mein alter Mudhugger ist obsolet? Nö. Also habe ich den alten Mudhugger genommen und angebaut. Vorn war dann sehr wenig Freigang zu den dicken Stollen des Shortys. Da habe ich kurzerhand den Dremel geschwungen und alles zurechtgesägt. Püh! Nu läufts geräuschlos und noch mehr Matsch und Regen können kommen. Ich freu mich!


----------



## Ben-HD (6. November 2022)

Gibt Schlimmeres…!





Vorne und hinten habe ich die Reifen wieder weggetauscht. Der Shorty Maxxgrip in Kombi mit Assegai hinten ist einfach nur pain zu treten. Grip ja, aber für nen etwas längeren Enduroritt echt heftig. Fahre nun wieder was schnell rollendes hinten mit einem alten Conti Kaiser. Vorne DHF, leider nur in Exo MaxTerra. Aber der lag rum und ich brauche den auf. Im DHX2 werkelt nun eine 500er Feder statt der 450er. Ist gut, es gibt ein bisschen mehr Gegenhalt im Vergleich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2022)

Shorty kannst auch nicht treten. Hatte assegai mit Aggressor hinten, war super kombi


----------



## Ben-HD (6. November 2022)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Shorty kannst auch nicht treten. Hatte assegai mit Aggressor hinten, war super kombi


Aggressor ist doch n bisschen sehr wenig, oder? Hatte mal Dissector hinten, allerdings in Exo. Der war sofort im Arsch. Muss man eigentlich in DD haben, oder?

Wenn ich ganz neu kaufen müsste, dann wahrscheinlich Magic Mary Super Trail soft.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. November 2022)

Ich hatte dd, rollt halt super, bremsgrip okay. 
Jetzt Argotal/kryptotal 

Aggressor ist guter Kompromiss, bin gut damit zurecht gekommen, so lang es trocken ist


----------

